# 2018 Wig Thread



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

Shoutout to @trclemons for all the previous threads! 

*WELCOME TO THE 2018 WIG THREAD!*

Previous years: 2017 2016 2015

Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.

*~*THE RULES*~*

There are no rules!  This is a very informal challenge.


*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

5. *Current Hair Length:*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*

7. *Starting Photo*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:


 *LET'S DO THIS LADIES!!!* 

Tagging @trclemons @Chicoro @angelmilk @Evallusion @beauti and apologies to anyone I forgot!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

*FAQ's, Tips, and Tricks

- Where do I get a wig?*
These are some places that challengers have purchased from in previous threads. (S) means they sell synthetic only, (H) human hair only, (B) means both.

https://fridaynighthair.com/ (S)
http://www.samsbeauty.com/index.beauty (B)
https://www.myfirstwig.com/ (H)
http://www.lavyhair.com/ (H)
http://www.glamourtress.com/Default.asp (B)
http://www.divatress.com/ (B)
https://www.hairvivi.com/ (H)
http://www.blackhairspray.com/ (B)
*
- How do I take care of my wig?
*
Oils and oil-based products will shorten the length of a synthetic wig. It will look great immediately afterwards, but then over time the quality will degrade. Two methods for maintaining a synthetic wig are boiling it or washing it with fabric softener.

Human hair wigs, on the other hand, love oil - as long as they're being washed from time to time. Just like the hair on our heads, they need to be moisturized or they dry out. Have a product that your hair doesn't like and you need to get rid of it? Use it on your wig!
*
- How do I get my wig to stay put?
*
There's got2be glue, bobby pins, wig grips, or the elastic band method. Videos of each method are in the post right below this one.
*
- Can I really go around in a $20 wig and not look crazy?*

YES! Some very popular wigs on the internet are only $20-30, like Sensationnel Inna, Freetress Hania, Outre Dominican Curly, etc.
*
- Can I do (insert activity here) in a wig?*

As long as it's properly secured, the answer is usually yes. Things where the wig will be moving around a lot (sleeping and coloring, for example) might cause it to rub against your edges, though. Also the got2be glue method won't work if you're planning on going swimming so bring some pins if you go on vacation.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

*Helpful Videos

Elastic Band Method
*


*Wig Grips, Hiding Lace with Scar Sheets, Hiding Knots
*

*Installing a Frontal Wig*


*Boiling a Synthetic Wig
*


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

*Washing a Synthetic Wig*


*Washing a Human Hair Wig*


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 18, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Holding for later



Just curious, what does this mean? I see a lot of people posting this phrase.


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 18, 2017)

I just bought 3 wigs. I haven't ever been much of a wig wearer but recognized their value after becoming a mother.
I will keep my hair braided underneath. I can't cornrow but can make box braids sort of using my own hair.
Washing and deep conditioning every 2 weeks.
I'm mid back length currently.
I'm still wearing box braids with extensions  until the end of the year so no pictures for now.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

@sarumoki ,

Thanks for the fixings!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> Just curious, what does this mean? I see a lot of people posting this phrase.


I plan on adding in some helpful posts from earlier threads, youtube videos on some techniques like tweezing and blending lace, and links to different stores, etc. But I have somewhere to be in 30 minutes and I haven't even gotten dressed.  So I'm creating those posts now so that I can go back and edit them later and they'll be right at the top of the thread.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 18, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @sarumoki ,
> 
> Should it say "2018 Hair Length Goals" instead of 2017 Hair Length Goals- #6?


You're right. I copied/pasted from the old thread. Fixed!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

*
If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. *Done!

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?* Off and on until about May. Then start again in September or October of 2018!

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? *I will keep my hair in braids, slathered with SCURL and Shea Butter, _BABY_!

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: *I'm natural!

5. *Current Hair Length: *21.5 inches in back, 24 inches in crown, 22 inches in front

When pulled, my braided hair comes to my waist!
I am about 1 inch from tailbone in the back!
When I sit, and pull my hair to the front, it is about 1-2 inches from my thigh!

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:* *4 inches [for the entire year] should put me solidly at tailbone!*

7. *Starting Photo: Lil' Braid in Back is at Waist Length

 
*


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 18, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I plan on adding in some helpful posts from earlier threads, youtube videos on some techniques like tweezing and blending lace, and links to different stores, etc. But I have somewhere to be in 30 minutes and I haven't even gotten dressed.  So I'm creating those posts now so that I can go back and edit them later and they'll be right at the top of the thread.



Oh I see....lol.
That's what I suspected actually. I'm glad I asked because once I have been in a thread, I rarely go back to the beginning. I start where I left off and would have missed the info in this case.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 18, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?  For most of the year.  I take a break for a week once a month.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?  My hair will be in plaits for easy maintenance.  It is easier to wash, M&S?, and remove shed hairs when my hair is plaited.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length:  SL (back/sides); NL (crown); Chin Length (front)*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:  APL *

7. *Starting Photo
 *


----------



## Saga (Dec 18, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?
*
Shoot iono, at least until March. I usually wig all year round but I like to mix it up every now and again.

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Wash 1x per week
Spray daily (Either aloe vera, braid spray, or Surge)
Curly Proverbs Oil nightly
Protect my edges with the wig grip


*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Au natural

*Current Hair Length:*
APL Purgatory

*2018 Hair Length Goal: *
BSL/Midback

*Starting Photo*
Coming soon to a forum near you...


----------



## BlackRinse (Dec 18, 2017)

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

On and off for the next 6 months. Then I may return to weaves; not really getting any length with them.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig?*

Hair in cornrows, using my Mega Tek Mix

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*

Collar Bone Length

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*

BSL / 16"

7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 18, 2017)

*1. Like this post.

Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?

All year long*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?

Moisturize daily. Cowash weekly.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:

Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length:

SL*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:

APL/ FULL SL*

7. *Starting Photo*
*
Coming soon...*


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m in. I will be back soon.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll be back!


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2017)

*Plan on wigging until March/April and from October to the following year.

Will keep hair in cornrows or braids underneath, moisturize every few days, dc biweekly

I'm natural, wsl, short term goal is full wsl by March and hip length by end of next year, tbl would be a bonus, a girl can dream 

 *


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Plan on wigging until March/April and from October to the following year.
> 
> Will keep hair in cornrows or braids underneath, moisturize every few days, dc biweekly
> 
> ...





Hair Goals


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2017)

*@Evallusion really??  thank you sis! That's like the ultimate compliment!  *


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Evallusion really??  thank you sis! That's like the ultimate compliment!  *



Yes! Your hair is serious!!  I've got like a quarter of that! I should be there by the end of 2020... Jk, but serious. -_-


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> Yes! Your hair is serious!!  I've got like a quarter of that! I should be there by the end of 2020... Jk, but serious. -_-


*Sis you will get there before you know it! Protective styling is the key! Let's get our wig on! *


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 19, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Not sure I normally wear my wigs year round but this year I believe I'll take a few breaks and wear braids (especially during the summer months).
*
How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Wash and deep condition every two weeks and get my hair re-braided. While my hair is in braids I plan on moisturizing with some type of spray (not sure yet).
*
Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Relaxed
*
Current Hair Length:*
Grazing BSL 

*2018 Hair Length Goal:*
BSL/MBL

*Starting Photo:*
Will post


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 20, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*

All year, although I might try braids around my birthday.

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
*
Wash and DC weekly, oil my edges with castor oil and my ends with grapeseed oil with nightly scalp massages. I might get a bottle of Surge once my no-buy period ends at the end of the month. Currently experimenting with the recipe for my moisturizing spritz, but I use that daily. My current mixture is water, aloe gel, and glycerin. Looking to get my hands on some mango butter and panthenol.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: *Natural

*Current Hair Length:* A little past SL, but I need to trim so we'll call it grazing SL

*2018 Hair Length Goal:* APL

*Starting Photo *Coming soon!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 20, 2017)

I've added in some helpful videos to the top of the thread.


----------



## mzpurp (Dec 20, 2017)

Saving my spot! I'll post after wash day this weekend.....


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 20, 2017)

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Most of the year! I bought 2 virgin hair wigs so I am ready to go for the first part of 2018!!  
*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Wash and DC every two weeks. 
Use sulfur oil every few days on edges. 
Moisturize every few days.
*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
*Current Hair Length:*
Shoulder length 
*2018 Hair Length Goal:*
APL 
*Starting Photo*
Will add later


----------



## trclemons (Dec 20, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I've added in some helpful videos to the top of the thread.


I love it.....Thank you!!!


----------



## angelmilk (Dec 20, 2017)

Love this challenge...holding my spot!


----------



## cmoniquew (Dec 21, 2017)

1. *Like this post. **Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Yearlong, with occasional length checks (2-4 times in the year)*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Cornrows every 2 weeks
Shampoo/Cleanse every 2 weeks
Deep Condition weekly
Apply Surge 2x daily*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: Not certain but I believe waist length*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: Primary goal is increased health and thickness, Length Goal is full Tailbone *

7. *Starting Photo

Coming Soon*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? January to Mayish. Then September to December*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? I shampoo weekly in twists. Every other week I take out the twists and detangle/prepoo before I shampoo. I DC with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath weekly. I use Redken Anti Snap Leave In, some type of moisturizer every few days or if it feels too dry. I heavy seal with various oils and butters. I use sulfur pomade on my scalp three to four times a week.
*
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: MBL 14 inches*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: WL 17 inches*

7. *Starting Photo: Will post later.*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. *

*Done! *

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

*From now (Dec. 2017 to Dec. 2018, consistently....with no breaks)*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?

I will moisturize/seal my hair 1x-2x a week.
I will wash/deep condition my hair every 3-4 weeks. 
I will be chelating followed by doing a reconstructive treatment every 2-3 months.
 I will be using little to no heat with the exception of 2 heat passes (Mid-year Blow dry- June 2018  and end of the year blow dry/flat iron- December 2018; to see my results).  
I will also continue to be consistent with my vitamins (Womens Multi-Vitamin, 2,000 mg of Hydrolyzed Collagen 1&3, Omega 3's, and Probiotic)
*
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
*
*Natural* 

5. *Current Hair Length:*

*Because of my frequent cutting habits I'm sitting right between MBL and WL and frankly I'm sick'ud . I will only trim during my two heat passes this year. 
*
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*

*Full WL inching towards HL.*

7. *Starting Photo

Not the best starting photos, but these are from my recent blow out. 

  *


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. *
> 
> ...



Where da heck you been?! Missed you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Where da heck you been?! Missed you!



Hey Hun! . Girl, just working and living life. I lost my vigor for hair once I started wearing wigs (I got superrrrrr lazy  ). I'm back now though and I'm ready to see these hair gains. How have you been?


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 23, 2017)

*1. Done

2. How long do you plan on wigging it?

All 2018*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?

Wash & DC Weekly 
Oil/ massage scalp daily
Moisturize and seal every other day
Retwist/ rebraid every 2-3 weeks *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:

APL also considering doing a big chop *

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:

BSL*

7. *Starting Photo

Will post within a week

ETA: I did a length check and am currently APL so updated new goal to BSL. Still considering BC.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Hun! . Girl, just working and living life. I lost my vigor for hair once I started wearing wigs (I got superrrrrr lazy  ). I'm back now though and I'm ready to see these hair gains. How have you been?


Been great! I remember you just big chopped your texlaxed hair off! Your hair has far surpassed mine! It’s forgeous! I’ve been good. Was off the forum for a bit due to finishing school last year, but now I have a new job that I love and am no longer stressed from school and my precious job that I hated! I have had a renewed interest in my hair and I’ve actually seen some growth and less breakage since introducing weekly protein.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Been great! I remember you just big chopped your texlaxed hair off! Your hair has far surpassed mine! It’s forgeous! I’ve been good. Was off the forum for a bit due to finishing school last year, but now I have a new job that I love and am no longer stressed from school and my precious job that I hated! I have had a renewed interest in my hair and I’ve actually seen some growth and less breakage since introducing weekly protein.



Girl I’m so happy to see you’re doing awesome girl!!! 

I’m also happy to you’re hair is flourishing. Is your hair high porosity? If so, then yeah protein is your bestie. I couldn’t get enough of it when I was texlaxed. I’m batting for the other team now though (low porosity), so a little protein for me goes a very long way.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2017)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Girl I’m so happy to see you’re doing awesome girl!!!
> 
> I’m also happy to you’re hair is flourishing. Is your hair high porosity? If so, then yeah protein is your bestie. I couldn’t get enough of it when I was texlaxed. I’m batting for the other team now though (low porosity), so a little protein for me goes a very long way.


It's toward the higher porosity side for some reason. IDK why because I've been natural all my life and never had a chemical treatment. Also the strands tend to be fine.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> It's toward the higher porosity side for some reason. IDK why because I've been natural all my life and never had a chemical treatment. Also the strands tend to be fine.



Hmmm, thats a good question. Hair can be fickle like that though, but as long as its thriving I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 24, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.

Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
On and off all of 2018

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?

Braided/cornrowed andcapply Njoy pomade at least 2X weekly*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:

Relaxed*

5. *Current Hair Length:

Earlength*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:

Full Shoulder length*

7. *Starting Photo

Attached*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:


 *LET'S DO THIS LADIES!!!*


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 24, 2017)

1. *Like this post.

Done
*
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?
*
All of 2018

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
*
Every 2-3 weeks...take down braids,  thouroughly wash, deep condition, gently blow dry cuz its just easier to braid, drench in jbo, scalp massage, use xcel21 cream to flar twist braid.  I usually have one small braid across the front side to side endeavoring to gather as much of my edges in the braid to keep them protected.  Thats my only weak area now.  After wigging since April, my hair has reallly gotten lush except for them edges. Usually six flat twists from front to back.   So that will be my focal point.  Im going to start  using a wig band stay away from the front combs.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
*
*Natural, but thinking of textlaxing.  Just thinking.*

5. *Current Hair Length:

Dont know.  Just did hair routine today.  Hopefully hubby will be home next time i do it so i can have help measuring.*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:


Real simple.  Thick lush edges.  Everything else is flourishing right now.
*

7. *Starting Photo*


*To be continued in about 3 weeks with next wash day.
*


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 24, 2017)

Ive gotten wigs from the usual suspects...fridaynight hair, samsbeauty, divatress, ebonyline, amazon.  The is a asian vendor on ebay, miss wen, that ships rather fast and has high quality wigs.  I do all the usually prep on my wigs, but i wear them and then toss them in the wig been for later refurbishing. I like to change it up.  Next wig in rotation is the long awaited ombre black to dark gray wig.  Ive been wanting to do the gray ombre think for a while.  It will be my first edgy wig.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Gonna be checking out my closet to see which wig's I'mma be rocking this winter


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi ladies! This is my first time trying this challenge so I'm excited to see how I do.

1. *Like this post.*
Done

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Off and on for the next six months. Will probably do braids as my summer protective style and then rejoin in early fall.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Every two weeks, I'll take down my wigs braids, shampoo, deep condition and moisturize and then rebraid. I will oil and remoisturize every other day or when I think it necessary. I'm also going to take Manetabolism daily (if I can remember).

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: *
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Last time, I checked the longest piece was at collar length. I currently have a sew-in but will check once I take it down.


6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Regrow my edges, some break off due to stress earlier in the year. Armpit length by the end of the year.

7. *Starting Photo*
I'll take one once I'll take down my weave


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 25, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post. *Done!
> 
> ...


Pardon my French but HOLY 

Why didn’t I realise your hair was so perfecto??


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2017)

By the way, it was due to the Wig Challenge of 2017, to be continued by the Wig Challenge 2018, that I learned about how to LOOK and be Glamorous!  For that, I am very, very, very thankful! My theme  for 2018 is: Glamorously Beautiful!

Let's go, let's go!  

"Take a picture. I ain't got time to wait. 
Because Baby, 
I'm a Star!" 
Prince​


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Pardon my French but HOLY
> 
> Why didn’t I realise your hair was so perfecto??



I don't know about it being 'perfecto'  but shea butter is giving it all kinds of magnificence. More importantly, I thank you for the wonderful and sweet compliment! I appreciate it @IslandMummy !


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 25, 2017)

My goal for 2018 is to finally take the plunge into a frontal wig and hopefully I won't look crazy.


----------



## IONENABILLION (Dec 25, 2017)

1. *Like this post.*
Completed

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Until I achieve my goal of waist length  

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
*Keeping Hair plaited or cornrowed under wigs
*Wearing swig caps 
*Moisturizing & sealing Daily 
*Deep Conditioning/Hot Oil Treatment weekly under steamer 


4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Transitioning 

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Neck Length 

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Waist length

7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 25, 2017)

I’ve been thinking of trying this in 2018 possible joining


----------



## abioni (Dec 26, 2017)

I might join this challenge. I need some major growth and retention.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 26, 2017)

I pulled out a gorgeous half wig from my stash and i'm so upset I don't know the name of her anymore. Plus the color is a dead match to my natural hair color folks out here really think all this hair is mine lol.


----------



## lushlady (Dec 26, 2017)

1. *Like this post. ✔*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Most of the time. Probably 10 out of the next 12 months.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Every 1.5-2 weeks, Wash, condition, steam, rollerset, twist. Moisturize (water then oil every 3-5 days). Special/extra care during cold weather.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural texture. A bit of color on my ends.*

5. *Current Hair Length: Full armpit length. A few scraggly pieces are bra strap length.*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: I get stuck at a little below brastrap length. So I want to get past there. I have a short torso, so I want waist length.

7. Starting Photo ✔ Here are pics from my most recent rollerset. I passed over my hair once with heat. It will probably be next Dec. before I do that again.
 *


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 26, 2017)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.*
*Done! *
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?
I plan to wear wigs year round, with breaks here and there when I feel like it. *
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
Once per week: take down braids, wash and deep condition using my thermal conditioning cap. Braid my hair in cornrows or single plaits, using water and whipped shea butter. Oil scalp as needed. I intend to have a pretty laid back approach to my regimen since it's been working for me so far. 
EDIT: I forgot to add that I will flat iron and trim my ends every 4 months (or as needed) using my Split Ender. *
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural. *
5. *Current Hair Length:
Grazing BSL, I think.
6. 2018 Hair Length Goal:
Full WL babyyyyy
7. Starting Photo
   
 *


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I don't know about it being 'perfecto'  but shea butter is giving it all kinds of magnificence. More importantly, I thank you for the wonderful and sweet compliment! I appreciate it @IslandMummy !


It is GORGEOUS, just like you.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 26, 2017)

I just ordered this wig for my trip. Can't wait until she gets here!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> It is GORGEOUS, just like you.



Aww! Thank you so much!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> I just ordered this wig for my trip. Can't wait until she gets here!



At your destination, you are just going take everybody's man huh?  The wig is too cute!


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm interested.   Motherhood has taken it's toll on my hair and my ability to care for it. I'm pretty new to wig life.

Question:  Does anyone trim their edge to blend baby hairs for their wigs better?





*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.  Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  Not sure. Until I get tired or the wig wears out. *

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
No clue. Need to watch the attached videos. *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural 11 years*

5. *Current Hair Length:
almost shoulder length wet.*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:
Just healthier. *

7. *Starting Photo
Later*


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 27, 2017)

Supervixen said:


> I'm interested.   Motherhood has taken it's toll on my hair and my ability to care for it. I'm pretty new to wig life.
> 
> Question:  *Does anyone trim their edge to blend baby hairs for their wigs better?*
> 
> *Later*



No, trim the wig itself to blend it with your natural hairline and gel helps with the rest.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 28, 2017)

Here are the two wigs I just ordered


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2017)

ClassyJSP said:


> Here are the two wigs I just ordered



I love that first wig. Could you share the name of it, please?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I love that first wig. Could you share the name of it, please?


Sweet girl it's a half wig by freetress


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2017)

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? All of 2018*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Moisturize and seal nightly.  Co-wash weekly. Deep condition every two weeks.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: APL (edited)*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: BSL*

7. *Starting Photo: Next week*


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 28, 2017)

I just ordered this pretty lady from Premierlacewigs  I'm so excited! I'll have to wait over a month because I ordered a custom cap and translucent lace. The other lace colors never really match, so I'm planning on tinting the lace myself. I'll let y'all know how that goes. It could either be a stroke of genius or a total disaster! ha


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 28, 2017)

I ordered my wig today. Will post pics as soon as I try it on.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m interested in joining this challenge
*
If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. *Done

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? *Winter, spring, & fall

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? *Wash weekly, stretch with rollers, moisturized as needed, & wear braids under my wig

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: *Natural

5. *Current Hair Length: *BSB

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:  *full BSL

7. *Starting Photo *1st pic length check. 2nd pic is the wig I made & that I’ve been wearing & will continue to wear in 2018 .


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 29, 2017)

tashboog said:


> I’m interested in joining this challenge
> *
> If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge 
I love the wig you made! The curls are so pretty and the style is so cute! What brand of hair did you use? Did you use a closure or frontal?


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 29, 2017)

Colodo Synthetic Lace Front Wigs Natural Wigs with Free L Part Wig Cap For Hair Replacement 18 Inches 
Ordered this today


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Welcome to the challenge
> I love the wig you made! The curls are so pretty and the style is so cute! What brand of hair did you use? Did you use a closure or frontal?


Thank you . Everybody think it's my own hair. I even fooled my parents . I originally made the wig long but I decided to cut it into a short style. The brand is Curl Genetics and the hair is called Koily Genes (3c-4a texture). I made my own closure out of the leftover hair but they do have closures you can buy.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2017)

tashboog said:


> I’m interested in joining this challenge
> *
> If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> ...



Great starting length!


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 30, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I just ordered this pretty lady from Premierlacewigs  I'm so excited! I'll have to wait over a month because I ordered a custom cap and translucent lace. The other lace colors never really match, so I'm planning on tinting the lace myself. I'll let y'all know how that goes. It could either be a stroke of genius or a total disaster! ha
> View attachment 420203


 have you ever ordered from them before?


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 30, 2017)

Can finally post a pic. This is the Hania wig. 

I plan to wig it up til at least summer.

I am natural, about chin length on the sidees and in the front, shoulder length in the back.

Goal length is APL.

My hair needs to be washed, will come back with starting pics.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Plan on wearing my curly GLS64 for the next two months or so.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Great starting length!


Thank you @Chicoro . You are one of my Hair Idols ! Love your YouTube channel too.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 30, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> Can finally post a pic. This is the Hania wig.
> 
> I plan to wig it up til at least summer.
> 
> ...


That wig looks cute on you .


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 30, 2017)

tashboog said:


> That wig looks cute on you .



Thank you!


----------



## jsjames (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey ladies 
I was wondering those of you who wash your wigs do you use wig shampoo or fabric softener and if you use fabric softener do you have any recommendations for unscented ones? 

Also how do you take care of the ends of your straight wigs mines seem tangle easily at the ends ?


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 30, 2017)

1. *Like this post. *
*Done*
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
*January- April/ May  followed by a break for the summer. I will resume once temps start dropping again*
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
*Will keep my weekly wash+ DC regimen. Hair will be braided under wigs or bunned up for phony pony. *
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural*
5. *Current Hair Length:*
*APL*
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
*BSL*
7. *Starting Photo*
*Will add later*


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 30, 2017)

TopShelf said:


> have you ever ordered from them before?


I have not, actually. So far so good, though. They didn’t charge extra to customize the cap, which I appreciate. Also, once ordered I heard from their customer service rep to confirm my specifications. I will let you know how the wig is once received!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2017)

jsjames said:


> Hey ladies
> I was wondering those of you who wash your wigs do you use wig shampoo or fabric softener and if you use fabric softener do you have any recommendations for unscented ones?
> 
> Also how do you take care of the ends of your straight wigs mines seem tangle easily at the ends ?



Check out post #4 in this thread. See the second video. I'm sneaking in here because  I am trying to stay off LHCF until after January 2nd, 2018!


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 30, 2017)

Ladies, I need a wig that I can plop on out of the package. I tried to cut a curly wig I had and that turned sour. I have no cutting skills. Lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2017)

tashboog said:


> Thank you @Chicoro . You are one of my Hair Idols ! Love your YouTube channel too.



Thank you! I appreciate the feedback. Let me know if there is something that you want to see me do in a video.


----------



## jsjames (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you @Chicoro that helped a lot ima need to go to the store before I go back to work  and as long as you come back don't be gone for too long


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 31, 2017)

So, I’m happy to join you ladies on this challenge.   I have a few wigs already and when I was wigging it during my transition way back in 2011 I had great results.  The biggest thing for me will be to care for my hair underneath the wigs.  Plus, wearing wigs everyday will sorta push me to have my whole look together on a regular basis.  I’m ashamed to say that since I no longer work full time some days I will throw on a baseball cap and keep it moving 

1. *Like this post.*
Done
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Most of the year.  I’ll alternate between protective styling, wigs, and wash and gos
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Wash at least weekly with an occasional co-wash in between.  Deep condition with heat weekly.  Moisturize and seal with oil as needed.
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
5. *Current Hair Length:*
APL when stretched
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Healthy full hair.  No real length goals.
7. *Starting Photo*
I can't upload the picture


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2017)

Taking my sew in out today. Getting hair ready for my wig!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2017)

jsjames said:


> Thank you @Chicoro that helped a lot ima need to go to the store before I go back to work  and as long as you come back don't be gone for too long



You are welcome. I just pointed you to it. It was our girl, @sarumoki , who found, selected and graciously posted the video for us!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 31, 2017)

Supervixen said:


> Ladies, I need a wig that I can plop on out of the package. I tried to cut a curly wig I had and that turned sour. I have no cutting skills. Lol.



Synthetic or human hair? If you’re looking for human, I hear My First Wig has great beginner friendly wigs. I have a kinky curly one from Hairvivi that is also supposed to be wearable out the box but I haven’t worn it yet.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2017)

I thought I was shoulder length but took sew in out and I am APL Natural.


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 31, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Synthetic or human hair? If you’re looking for human, I hear My First Wig has great beginner friendly wigs. I have a kinky curly one from Hairvivi that is also supposed to be wearable out the box but I haven’t worn it yet.




Synthetic. I need to make sure I'm going to wear it before I invest in a real one. Lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> I thought I was shoulder length but took sew in out and I am APL Natural.View attachment 420507



Congratulations! What a wonderful, pleasant surprise for you to have. For how long did you have your sew in? How many inches do you think you gained? What was your hair routine?

I ask because you are surprised by the current length of your hair. That tells me that you started out with less length. AND it tells me that your hair routine is very, very effective. 

Whatever you are doing, keep it up. From the looks of things, I believe you could well below bra-strap, with full, thick ends by the end of 2018.

Bravo on your great progress, @Prettyeyes !


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Can finally post a pic. This is the Hania wig.
> 
> I plan to wig it up til at least summer.
> 
> ...



Looking lovely as usual! The wig looks nice.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 1, 2018)

Supervixen said:


> Synthetic. I need to make sure I'm going to wear it before I invest in a real one. Lol.



Girl, I know exactly what you mean! I started out with synthetic wigs too.

I think the Beshe “Drew” wig is just so so cute!
Also, some of the units in this video are really cute! I love the wand curl one the most.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to my wig sistas! :-* 
Many blessings and inches to you all in the new year!


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 1, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Looking lovely as usual! The wig looks nice.



Thanks you, @Chicoro!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 1, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! What a wonderful, pleasant surprise for you to have. For how long did you have your sew in? How many inches do you think you gained? What was your hair routine?
> 
> I ask because you are surprised by the current length of your hair. That tells me that you started out with less length. AND it tells me that your hair routine is very, very effective.
> 
> ...



I had crochet braids in for three months took those down, did not do a length check and then I had a sew in done left that in for one month. So I would guess I got three inches in 4 months. My regimen is the same as I was full BSL relaxed. Alot of moisturizing, sealing and deep conditioning. Hiding my hair helps it grow too. I hope to full BSL by the end of the year. I will straighten it this summer to do a length check and again at the end of the year.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> I had crochet braids in for three months took those down, did not do a length check and then I had a sew in done left that in for one month. So I would guess I got three inches in 4 months. My regimen is the same as I was full BSL relaxed. Alot of moisturizing, sealing and deep conditioning. Hiding my hair helps it grow too. I hope to full BSL by the end of the year. I will straighten it this summer to do a length check and again at the end of the year.



Thank you! I hope you post a photo and let us know so we can see your hair. I love progress photos.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 1, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! I hope you post a photo and let us know so we can see your hair. I love progress photos.


I will post progress pics!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2018)

1. *Like this post.  Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  January -April, June & October - December *

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?  Massage scalp daily, DC weekly, alternate between weekly shampoo/cowash & LCOB, keep hair moisturized & GHE overnight during the fall/winter.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length:  MBL*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:  HL*

7. *Starting Photo

*


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 1, 2018)

Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?

Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2018)

*I've been wearing bisa in the color 1B. I really like that shes not bulky or super thick. She's my winter wig.





*


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?



Once I'm ready to wear a wig, I take it out the package & place/keep it on a wig head.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 2, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?



I keep them in the bag they came in and toss them in my wig drawer. If they came in a box, I usually put them in a Ziplock and store like that because the bag uses up less space. The wig I am wearing that week stays on a wig stand/styrofoam head on my dresser until I am ready to wear it.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 2, 2018)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. *Done 

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?* Once I have about 6-7 weeks of new growth until my next relaxer.  All year long.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
WIGS
Biweekly redoing cornrows one-by-one, keeping the same parts.
Weekly cleanse and DC.
Daily M&S, sometimes twice per day with water rinse/cowash
Daily apply scalp MT mix
Always cover with mens satin skull cap under wig and when not wearing wig.

PHONY PONY
Not sure yet as this is my first time trying them.
I'm thinking weekly wash, DC and style into ponytail.  Not sure my ponytail will last more than a week without redoing.
Spritz with spray bottle and then tie down with scarf to moisturize hair and refresh the look.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*  Texlaxed! 

5. *Current Hair Length:* Hard to tell. *BSB*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:* *WL*

7. *Starting Photo: 

View media item 129691*


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 2, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?


Keep them in the bag and put them in the hall closet.

Rocking Hania today since I spent all day yesterday flat ironing my own hair for it to rain today.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 2, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?


I keep them in the original bag they came in with the card name. If the wig came in a box I put the wig in a zip-lock bag and write the name on the bag myself. All the wigs are then stored in my office/spare bed room closet.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2018)

trclemons said:


> Once I'm ready to wear a wig, I take it out the package & place/keep it on a wig head.



You got a wig for every day of the week!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 2, 2018)

Posting starting pictures.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 2, 2018)

I brought in the New Year with New Born Free Cutie Premium CTP52 in TX Brown.


----------



## nicki6 (Jan 3, 2018)

This is thecwig I am wearing today. It will not hold a curl so ...it may be tossed soon


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 3, 2018)

Ordered two more wigs last night so I should be set until Feb/Mar. I ordered Outre Donna (thanks for posting the video in here its gorgeous) and Harlem 125 LSD09. I think for the Harlem wig i'm going to have to lightly flat iron it and spray it with some spritz


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ve been wearing this flatiron since Christmas Eve. It still looks great, probably because I used the Beautiful Textures system to straighten it. My plan is to trim with my Split Ender sometime this week before washing and getting my hair ready to go back under the wig. 

Pray that my hair reverts y’all!! Ahh


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 3, 2018)

Y'all.....where has this wig grip been all my life!?

Got sick of my wigs sliding back.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 3, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?



My lace front wigs sit on wig heads in my laundry closet.  My synthetic wigs are placed in their own bag.


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 3, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> Y'all.....where has this wig grip been all my life!?
> 
> Got sick of my wigs sliding back.



I'm going to order one.


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Jan 4, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who own multiple wigs, how do you store them?
> 
> Do you put them back in the box/bag and store them in a container or a trunk? Do you have a whole setup of wig heads on display like the BSS?


 I put mine in zip lock bags with the names on them and place them in decorative boxes in the closet.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 4, 2018)

The wig grip is so awesome.  Started wearing mine this week.  No other way to wig it for now on!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 4, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> Y'all.....where has this wig grip been all my life!?
> 
> Got sick of my wigs sliding back.





coolhandlulu said:


> The wig grip is so awesome.  Started wearing mine this week.  No other way to wig it for now on!



Which wig grip are y’all using?  Where do you buy it from?  Does it go in the wig or around your head?  Also, will someone with a big head be able to wear it... asking for a friend


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 4, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Which wig grip are y’all using?  Where do you buy it from?  Does it go in the wig or around your head?  Also, will someone with a big head be able to wear it... asking for a friend



It's called GEX Beauty Flexible Velvet Wig Grip . I ordered it from Amazon (costs about $12), it goes around your head, and it is adjustable so it would  fit someone with a big head.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 4, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> It's called GEX Beauty Flexible Velvet Wig Grip . I ordered it from Amazon (costs about $12), it goes around your head, and it is adjustable so it would  fit someone with a big head.



Thanks!!! One more question.... can this be worn with lace wigs?


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 4, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Thanks!!! One more question.... can this be worn with lace wigs?



Yep! That's how I wear mine.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 4, 2018)

My current wig.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> It's called GEX Beauty Flexible Velvet Wig Grip . I ordered it from Amazon (costs about $12), it goes around your head, and it is adjustable so it would  fit someone with a big head.


Got mine for super cheap off eBay. It holds great.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> *If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> 1. *Like this post.*
> *Done! *
> ...



I love your length check shirt. Where can I purchase it?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love your length check shirt. Where can I purchase it?


Thank you! I got it from 2Curls 1Mission. They also have it in black. I recommend sizing up because they run quite small! 

https://2curls-1mission.com/products/pre-order-2-curls-1-mission-length-check-shirt-in-white

PS I love their hair products too!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Thank you! I got it from 2Curls 1Mission. They also have it in black. I recommend sizing up because they run quite small!
> 
> https://2curls-1mission.com/products/pre-order-2-curls-1-mission-length-check-shirt-in-white
> 
> PS I love their hair products too!



Many thanks!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 5, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I’ve been wearing this flatiron since Christmas Eve. It still looks great, probably because I used the Beautiful Textures system to straighten it. My plan is to trim with my Split Ender sometime this week before washing and getting my hair ready to go back under the wig.
> 
> Pray that my hair reverts y’all!! Ahh



Whew! My hair reverted, y’all! I just washed my hair with Nioxin shampoo (idk my husband buys it so that’s what I use) and DC’d with TGIN honey hair mask. Then I braided my hair with Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and sealed with whipped shea butter. 

My hair is moisturized and ready for my wig! Straight hair was fun for a while but I am so ready to go back to my lace front again! I love not worrying about my natural hair getting caught on my jacket zipper or rubbing on my sweater. Wigs really are liberating in a way.


----------



## Tangles (Jan 6, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Which wig grip are y’all using?  Where do you buy it from?  Does it go in the wig or around your head?  Also, will someone with a big head be able to wear it... asking for a friend


This made me giggle


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Thank you! I got it from 2Curls 1Mission. They also have it in black. I recommend sizing up because they run quite small!
> 
> https://2curls-1mission.com/products/pre-order-2-curls-1-mission-length-check-shirt-in-white
> 
> PS I love their hair products too!


Ordered thanks!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 6, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> Y'all.....where has this wig grip been all my life!?
> 
> Got sick of my wigs sliding back.



I was debating on buying one


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 6, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> I was debating on buying one


Me as well but I purchased one and am waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2018)

I forgot I’d ordered a length check shirt on amazon  

Oh well. Now I have two.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2018)

When Friday Night Hair GLS64 makes your 2520 coworkers think you let your bun down


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> When Friday Night Hair GLS64 makes your 2520 coworkers think you let your bun down
> 
> View attachment 421109



Very pretty!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Very pretty!


Thank u


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 6, 2018)

Me wearing Freetress Heaven. I ❤ it so much!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 7, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Which wig grip are y’all using?  Where do you buy it from?  Does it go in the wig or around your head?  Also, will someone with a big head be able to wear it... asking for a friend




Milano collection wigrip from amazon.  Its around twenty dollars, but it is amazing.  Whats great about wig grips is that they hold your scraves on too!  No more slipping head scarves either.

And yeas it will fit a watermelon head.   Lol

I did but some generic wig grips.  Once i try them out i will put the word out.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 7, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 421143
> Me wearing Freetress Heaven. I ❤ it so much!


I love it!! She looks absolutely lovely on you! And so natural. I used to have Model Model Joy which is a very similar wig to Heaven. I wore that baby to DEATH. And I got so many compliments. Nobody had a clue it wasn’t mine. You got me wanting to reorder... hmm


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I love it!! She looks absolutely lovely on you! And so natural. I used to have Model Model Joy which is a very similar wig to Heaven. I wore that baby to DEATH. And I got so many compliments. Nobody had a clue it wasn’t mine. You got me wanting to reorder... hmm



Thanks!

I keep seeing posts with Model Model Joy and I agree that they look very similar! I definitely have to keep that in mind as I like natural looking wigs--the mermaid hair trend is not my thing. You definitely should reorder....just to have it in your collection!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> When Friday Night Hair GLS64 makes your 2520 coworkers think you let your bun down
> 
> View attachment 421109



You look Gorgeous! And that's a really pretty wig, too.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 7, 2018)

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 421143
> Me wearing Freetress Heaven. I ❤ it so much!


Heaven and Hania are amazing! I still have heaven in my wig closet.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 7, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Heaven and Hania are amazing! I still have heaven in my wig closet.



I keep seeing Hania being mentioned.....I may have to check that one out!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazon find. Colodo lace front wig. The density is great, not bulky at all.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 7, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Amazon find. Colodo lace front wig. The density is great, not bulky at all.



Ooh, cute! I love the layers.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 7, 2018)

Joining!!!

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*

4 ever!

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I now have a formidable collection of spray bottles and dropper bottles for my DIY stuff, along with a nice collection of spritzes for everything from protein to prepoo! Basically I spray everything 
I stay in cornrows for 4-6 weeks, wear my hair out for 1-2 weeks (if I can, otherwise more like a day or two), then braid and wig it back up!

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:

Natural*

*Current Hair Length:

Between APL and BSL*

*2018 Hair Length Goal:

MBL*

*Starting Photo
(The site keeps showing an error message when I try to upload or attach photos, so I'll edit this later.)*


----------



## nicki6 (Jan 8, 2018)

This week’s style. It was longer. Icut aboit 1.5-2 inches from bottom layer. I don’t know the name.

This challenge has made me purge wigs that I am not wearing


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 8, 2018)

nicki6 said:


> This week’s style. It was longer. Icut aboit 1.5-2 inches from bottom layer. I don’t know the name.
> 
> This challenge has made me purge wigs that I am not wearing



Just wanted to inform you since I noticed you blacked out your eye potion. When I opened the photo to see your wig I can see you clearly the blacked out photo, the regular photo, and some other photos. Informing you so you can edit if you wish.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 9, 2018)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/...ealattid=1589116615634452480-local0&safe=1&zw


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jan 9, 2018)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/?view=att&th=160dad28594574d4&attid=0.1&disp=attd&realattid=1589116615634452480-local0&safe=1&zw

I said I would post pics next time I took my hair down.  I did my best.  I’m not a wiz at pasting and linking.  I pressed my hair, but it’s not heat trained so it didn’t get truly straight sorry.


ETA. Yeah, I’m not such a dimwit at this.  The link shows three pics.  Now to twist my hair and back to the dark gray/black ombré wig.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2018)

My hair has been cornrowed for the last 4 weeks but I haven't had to rock a wig yet because I don't go out. It's been too darn cold! My hair stays under my satin skull cap and a bandana. Prepping to texlax next week so I'll be posting a starting pic soon. 

Gotta crop out these newly acquired back rolls tho.  Lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> My hair has been cornrowed for the last 4 weeks but I haven't had to rock a wig yet because I don't go out. It's been too darn cold! My hair stays under my satin skull cap and a bandana. Prepping to texlax next week so I'll be posting a starting pic soon.
> 
> Gotta crop out these newly acquired back rolls tho.  Lol.



Girl, do you know how many people wish they were eating good? Enjoy them rolls your got. You'll get rid of them when the time is right.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, do you know how many people wish they were eating good? Enjoy them rolls your got. You'll get rid of them when the time is right.



Bless you, sis.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 9, 2018)

I would like to join this. I usually wear a phony pony over my bun and it gives my hair a break. I plan to do this for maybe another year or two.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 9, 2018)

Bountiful7788 said:


> I would like to join this. I usually wear a phony pony over my bun and it gives my hair a break. I plan to do this for maybe another year or two.


Come on in!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 9, 2018)

Wearing six corn rows under my new wig.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 10, 2018)

Since this *just* happened to me yesterday  I thought I'd share some ways to repair torn lace. I wish I had known about this the last time it happened to me. I had to throw away a wig that I loved.

Video 1: She sewed it back together. It wasn't noticeable, but it wouldn't really work closer to the part or if the thread color didn't match the hair or with less density, I'd imagine.


Video 2: She used fabric adhesive and a tan-colored t-shirt. Skip to about 4:30 because she talks too much imo. I'm not crazy about her finished product but I think with some tweaking this method would be great.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 10, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Whew! My hair reverted, y’all! I just washed my hair with Nioxin shampoo (idk my husband buys it so that’s what I use) and DC’d with TGIN honey hair mask. Then I braided my hair with Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and sealed with whipped shea butter.
> 
> My hair is moisturized and ready for my wig! Straight hair was fun for a while but I am so ready to go back to my lace front again! I love not worrying about my natural hair getting caught on my jacket zipper or rubbing on my sweater. Wigs really are liberating in a way.


How did you like the beautiful texture treatment? Do you recommend it for other naturals? Did it get your hair super straight?


----------



## tashboog (Jan 10, 2018)

coolhandlulu said:


> Milano collection wigrip from amazon.  Its around twenty dollars, but it is amazing.  Whats great about wig grips is that they hold your scraves on too!  No more slipping head scarves either.
> 
> And yeas it will fit a watermelon head.   Lol
> 
> I did but some generic wig grips.  Once i try them out i will put the word out.


That’s the one I have too & it’s high quality. I have a black and tan one. It really helps protect your hairline too.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm currently wearing a random old wig that I don't recall the name of. However, I am prepping the wig in the photos to be my go to. Hope it holds up well for its price point.

I'm not happy about the amount of shedding I got from just running my fingers through it and putting conditioner in it. Especially because I haven't cut the lace yet. On the plus side. The part looks pretty good, and I only have to tweeze very little in that area and the hairline.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 11, 2018)

tashboog said:


> How did you like the beautiful texture treatment? Do you recommend it for other naturals? Did it get your hair super straight?



I loved it. It got my hair SO straight. My results were similar to how my hair looks after I get a silk press at the salon and I still have enough of the product to do about two more applications! My profile photo is my hair after using the TMS. Now that I have my Split Ender and had success with the TMS, I’m starting to feel like I won’t need to visit the salon for years to come. I’m really pleased!

One thing I should note, I do not know what temperature I used to flat iron. I used my mom’s Chi which only has an on/off switch.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 11, 2018)

1. *Like this post. *Completed

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  I plan on wigging it from January to May, then October to December*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? My hair will be braided underneath in cornrows and  I will wash, dep condition and protein treat my hair every 3-4 weeks. I will moisturize my hair on a daily basis with plain water or rose water or liquid MSM and liquid silica (that I put in a liquid leave in)  and then follow up with my shea butter mixture or another shea butter based leave in like qhemet biologics burdock root butter cream *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  4a/5 natural with some dye*

5. *Current Hair Length: shoulder/collar bone*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: APL*

7. *Starting Photo: 

This is the 1st of 2 wigs that I plan on alternating. It's from hergiven hair. I have not laid it down with gel, just yet. It's called the kinky blowout, 16 inches. I decided not to color this one and keep the natural color. The black always washes my skin out. 

*


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 11, 2018)

@TopShelf your cornrows look sooo nice! Do you do your own? I wish I could braid like that. My plaits are so janky! Haha

@lushlady that sure is some purty lookin’ hair! I love curly wigs. They are so easy to blend and look too cute!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 11, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> @TopShelf your cornrows look sooo nice! Do you do your own? I wish I could braid like that. My plaits are so janky! Haha



Thank you!....
I get my braids professionally done becaue when she does them they last for 4 weeks, when I do them they only last a week, they are not as flat and uniformed and I can't wear mine w/o a head covering because they are ooogly.  it's worth the $20.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 11, 2018)

Going to work.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 11, 2018)

The first one is my work wig and I have had it for roughly 5 years. I do not remember the name of it. The next two are Charlie and Hania respectively. Someone up thread mentioned the Hania, so I decided to try it. I really like it. I will add heat to both wigs to get some of the volume out.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 11, 2018)

I want to join this challenge so badly...but my head is too big.

Every time i try on a wig, I can't wait to take it off after a few minutes. My head is hurting.

 Are y'all small-headed unicorns? Please what's the secret to avoiding headaches?


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 11, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I want to join this challenge so badly...but my head is too big.
> 
> Every time i try on a wig, I can't wait to take it off after a few minutes. My head is hurting.
> 
> Are y'all small-headed unicorns? Please what's the secret to avoiding headaches?


I have a big head and I can wear most wigs comfortably. How do you wear your hair underneath? That's the biggest factor for me when my head starts to hurt.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 11, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I have a big head and I can wear most wigs comfortably. How do you wear your hair underneath? That's the biggest factor for me when my head starts to hurt.


I've usually tried a wig with my hair in a tight bun. Let me try the cornrows and see if that helps. 
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 12, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I've usually tried a wig with my hair in a tight bun. Let me try the cornrows and see if that helps.
> Thanks for pointing that out.


Yeah, that's probably it. Cornrows should help. I don't know how to cornrow, so what I do it put my hair in loose braids as if I were doing a braid out and that works for me. It might also be the combs pressing against your head that's causing a headache. Try cutting them out.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 12, 2018)

I really tried to straighten my hair for this starting pic and it's really not happening, so when I get home I'll have to redo my braids extra neat and post that.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 12, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I want to join this challenge so badly...but my head is too big.
> 
> Every time i try on a wig, I can't wait to take it off after a few minutes. My head is hurting.
> 
> Are y'all small-headed unicorns? Please what's the secret to avoiding headaches?


I always check YouTube reviews to make sure the wigs are big head friendly 

It’s real when you start to get that headache from the tightness and you start seeing spots.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally got my starting pic. Chopped to just above BSB, fresh start to my year of consistency.

View media item 129691


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2018)

Still rocking my GLS64. I'm gonna rock it for all of Jan and Feb.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, well, well. 
I cornrowed my hair and wore my Outre Donna wig a couple of times, just for running errands...and it was great! 
I've ordered a couple more under $50 wigs and I'll see how the various styles fit me before maybe taking the plunge towards a high end wig.

So, I'm officially in this challenge. 
I'll edit this post later with answers to the OP!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 13, 2018)

keranikki said:


> The first one is my work wig and I have had it for roughly 5 years. I do not remember the name of it. The next two are Charlie and Hania respectively. Someone up thread mentioned the Hania, so I decided to try it. I really like it. I will add heat to both wigs to get some of the volume out.


I used to have Charlie in purple. I kinda miss her.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 14, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> Well, well, well.
> I cornrowed my hair and wore my Outre Donna wig a couple of times, just for running errands...and it was great!
> I've ordered a couple more under $50 wigs and I'll see how the various styles fit me before maybe taking the plunge towards a high end wig.
> 
> ...


Donna is my bae, and I don't usually like curly wigs.


----------



## nicki6 (Jan 15, 2018)

Meet this week’s selection....Tina in 1B

She was $25 at local bss.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 15, 2018)

I want to join!  I always wig periodically, but my poor hair is not loving winter, so I am going to hide it until it gets warmer.
*
How long do you plan on wigging it?  *Winter and possibly fall

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?  *Wash & deep condition weekly with protein, moisturize at least bi-weekly

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:  *Natural

*Current Hair Length:  *I think MBL in back and APL in front.  I cut it this summer after I got to WL.

*2018 Hair Length Goal:  *None really, just healthy growth.  I cut it because it gets heavy and more time-consuming when it gets long.

*Starting Photo: *Back later with this.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 15, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I want to join this challenge so badly...but my head is too big.
> 
> Every time i try on a wig, I can't wait to take it off after a few minutes. My head is hurting.
> 
> Are y'all small-headed unicorns? Please what's the secret to avoiding headaches?



I like Nina, Freetress and Outre for my big head.  I also look for adjustable straps.  I stay away from Bobbi Boss.  There is another one that is always small on me, but I forget at the moment.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 15, 2018)

Who wears a wig cap? What else are people wearing under their wigs? I want to keep all my moisture in my hair.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 15, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> Who wears a wig cap? What else are people wearing under their wigs? I want to keep all my moisture in my hair.



I wear a satin wig cap that I purchased from my local BSS.  I need to purchase some more.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 15, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> Who wears a wig cap? What else are people wearing under their wigs? I want to keep all my moisture in my hair.


Sometimes I wear a wave cap


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 15, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I wear a satin wig cap that I purchased from my local BSS.  I need to purchase some more.



Yup this is what I wear.  I use the mens ones.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 15, 2018)

I just recieved my first synthetic wig, Freetress Jannie, that I ordered through Amazon. I watched about 30 reviews on this wig and no one mentioned how shiny it is.  I gave it a vinegar bath last night, and that seemed to help, but it still kinda looks like doll hair to me. I'll see how I feel once I actually put it on.


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm late but I'm here! 
*
If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. 
*
Done

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? 
*
January to March.  This is my first time consistently wearing a wig so if all goes well then I'll put my hair away again for the Fall - Winter season.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? 
*
Hair will be in twists under wig.  Wash weekly.  Moisturize w/ spray bottle & oils.  Keep edges safe with wig grip.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: 
*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length: 
*
APL

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: 
*
BSL and beyond.... 

7. *Starting Photo: *

posted below....

1st pic - Starting photo: hair had been blown out then twisted.  I will be doing a trim very soon.

2nd pic - Me, today, wearing Freetress Hania in color OM2/30/33

ETA:  I'm unable to add the pics for some reason, keep getting an error message, smh! FINALLY got my pics to load!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 16, 2018)

In the 2017 wig thread I mentioned that I was thinking of purchasing this wig:






It arrived yesterday.  I hate it.  I absolutely hate it.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> In the 2017 wig thread I mentioned that I was thinking of purchasing this wig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cute.  What don't you like about it?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 16, 2018)

trclemons said:


> It's cute.  What don't you like about it?



It’s cute in the picture but it just doesn’t work on my head.  I’m going to braid my hair down and dye and curl the wig to see if that helps.  Otherwise she will be finding a new home in the back of my closet.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 16, 2018)

So I called myself cutting a little bit off my Hania wig and it looked a mess. I ended up ordering another one, SMH. 

But this time, I didn't flat iron it, and I love it. I have no idea why I didn't leave the previous one like this.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 16, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> It’s cute in the picture but it just doesn’t work on my head.  I’m going to braid my hair down and dye and curl the wig to see if that helps.  Otherwise she will be finding a new home in the back of my closet.



Oh no! I'm sorry you don't like it. I hope you like it after you curl it. Please keep us updated


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 16, 2018)

1. *Like this post. Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? All 2018 with the exception of a couple of weeks here and there*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig? 4 flat twists on stretched hair. M&S daily*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: Just did a major cut back to Full NL, CBL*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: APL*

7. *Starting Photo  *


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 17, 2018)

I still can't upload my pics  
If I get an error message every time I try to upload my pics, does that mean they're too big?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 17, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> Ordered two more wigs last night so I should be set until Feb/Mar. I ordered Outre Donna (thanks for posting the video in here its gorgeous) and Harlem 125 LSD09. I think for the Harlem wig i'm going to have to lightly flat iron it and spray it with some spritz



I need to snap a picture because this wig is serving all kinds of olive pope/corporate style. I think i'm about to skip off and order some more colors to wear for a while.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 17, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> I need to snap a picture because this wig is serving all kinds of olive pope/corporate style. I think i'm about to skip off and order some more colors to wear for a while.


Please, do. I'm looking for corporate styles. Thanks!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 17, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I still can't upload my pics
> If I get an error message every time I try to upload my pics, does that mean they're too big?



I’m having the same problem... do you have an iPhone?


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 17, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I still can't upload my pics
> If I get an error message every time I try to upload my pics, does that mean they're too big?



Yeah, I think the file has to be less than 100 kb or something small like that.


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 17, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I’m having the same problem... do you have an iPhone?



This is so annoying. No, I have an android....



MzSwift said:


> Yeah, I think the file has to be less than 100 kb or something small like that.



Ok, thank you! I'll try resizing!


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone in Chicago doing this wig Challenge?  I've been to 4 BSS and can't find Sensationnel Inna nor Bobbi Boss Copper.  I want to try it on first bc I don't have good luck with wigs.


ETA:  I gave up and bought a Vivica Fox wig, Coria in 1B30.


----------



## jwilso22 (Jan 17, 2018)

*1. Like this post.
Done*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?
On and off all year long*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?
Wash and DC weekly. Use homemade Shea mixture daily/weekly and wear half wig I made. *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural*

5. *Current Hair Length:
Weird to describe, last year I did a cut because of damage from a bad salon experience. The front is much shorter but I’m guessing I’m about  APL.*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:
Full bsl, eventually back to my mbl.*

7. *Starting Photo*
These are the only crappy pics I could find.


----------



## jwilso22 (Jan 17, 2018)

My half wigs I made using Unice hair from Amazon, I'm still learning. No hair out, two braids underneath. This is what I plan on using most of the challenge.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 17, 2018)

jwilso22 said:


> View attachment 422123 View attachment 422125 My half wigs I made using Unice hair from Amazon, I'm still learning. No hair out, two braids underneath. This is what I plan on using most of the challenge.


It looks so good! I’m loving your headband too.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 17, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I still can't upload my pics
> If I get an error message every time I try to upload my pics, does that mean they're too big?


Yes. I upload my pictures into Photofy first and then upload on the board.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 17, 2018)

jwilso22 said:


> View attachment 422123 View attachment 422125 My half wigs I made using Unice hair from Amazon, I'm still learning. No hair out, two braids underneath. This is what I plan on using most of the challenge.



Love your half wig style! Any chance you have a link to the hair?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 18, 2018)

So I discovered today that my lace front looks more natural if I wear a black stocking cap underneath instead of a tan one. You can’t see where the cap ends anymore. I can’t believe it took me so long to figure this out! Haha


----------



## jwilso22 (Jan 18, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Love your half wig style! Any chance you have a link to the hair?


Thanks. The link is https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W...unice+hair&dpPl=1&dpID=61Qzp8jhu3L&ref=plSrch


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 18, 2018)

TopShelf said:


> Thank you!....
> I get my braids professionally done becaue when she does them they last for 4 weeks, when I do them they only last a week, they are not as flat and uniformed and I can't wear mine w/o a head covering because they are ooogly.  it's worth the $20.


C


TopShelf said:


> 1. *Like this post. *Completed
> 
> 2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?  I plan on wigging it from January to May, then October to December*
> 
> ...


@TopShelf is that a lacefront wig from her given hair? Also can you pm me the info of the person that charges $20 for your cornrows...TIA


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm so excited about wigs! I've been calling my friends and sisters to say "Heyyyyy.....I've discovered wigs, yo!"

I'm still figuring out how to mask the parting. The lace is still a bit visible at times when you look really really close. Aside from foundation, what do you ladies apply to your part?

Valentina









Keri









Donna


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 18, 2018)

I have a real job now, so all those fun colors I had on my wish list have to go bye bye.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 18, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I have a real job now, so all those fun colors I had on my wish list have to go bye bye.



I save my colorful ones for the weekend. I have really been feeling blue/teal/green. My most recent colorful purchase is this wig   in the clover (dark green) color.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 20, 2018)

My dear wiggy sisters!  Here is mine. Can you all help me with some techniques to make it look less wiggy around the hairline?

Thanks!

E* grammar


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 20, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I'm so excited about wigs! I've been calling my friends and sisters to say "Heyyyyy.....I've discovered wigs, yo!"
> 
> I'm still figuring out how to mask the parting. The lace is still a bit visible at times when you look really really close. Aside from foundation, what do you ladies apply to your part?
> 
> ...


Check out the silicon tape method for the part.

Where did you find Keri?? She’s been sold out forever! Love her.



Supervixen said:


> My dear wiggy sisters!  Here is mine. Can you all help me make with some techniques to make it look less wiggy around the hairline?
> 
> Thanks!


I pluck the hair line if the cap allows it. I have a weird hair line (due to thin edges) so it’s hard.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 20, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Check out the silicon tape method for the part.
> 
> Where did you find Keri?? She’s been sold out forever! Love her.
> 
> ...



I found her here:
http://www.wigtypes.com/outre_synthetic_l_part_swiss_lace_front_wig_keri_futura.php

Thanks for the tip. I'll check out the silicon tape method.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 21, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> C
> 
> @TopShelf is that a lacefront wig from her given hair? Also can you pm me the info of the person that charges $20 for your cornrows...TIA


yup, it's a lacefront.

My braider is Bennett. I have posted about her in the   salon forum, in the past. I'll PM you


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 21, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> I'm so excited about wigs! I've been calling my friends and sisters to say "Heyyyyy.....I've discovered wigs, yo!"
> 
> I'm still figuring out how to mask the parting. The lace is still a bit visible at times when you look really really close. Aside from foundation, what do you ladies apply to your part?



You may have to use a slightly darker wig cap or dye the lace


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2018)

jwilso22 said:


> *1. Like this post.
> Done*
> 
> 2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?
> ...



Those pictures aren't crappy! Let ME try to catch my refection using my telephone and my computer, in a clear shot, showing the length of my hair. Ha! It would never happen. That photo you captured took SOME REAL SKILLS!!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 21, 2018)

Think I found my next buy


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 22, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I'm late but I'm here!
> *
> If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*
> 
> ...



Ok, so my first week of wearing a wig was a success and l loved the fact that I didn't have to worry about actually doing my hair.  I was told I looked like one of the Supreme's by someone at work, I laughed it off but didn't know if I should be offended or not?  Last Monday, I flat twisted my hair but by time I was taking my wig off that evening, my twists were unraveling so I called a friend and had her cornroll my hair the next day.  I like the Hania wig but I do think it was more poofy then I'd like it, like I felt like I needed to flat iron it, but I didn't.  I didn't use any of the Gots 2B Glue to gel it down, just used a satin dome cap and my wig grip.  I can def tell the difference from when I'm wearing the wig grip and when I'm not.  It did sometimes slip back along with the dome cap, but I just fixed it and kept it moving.  I sprayed my cornrolls a couple days out of the week and added my Jakeala Silky Hair oil or some shea butter mix to my parts and ends.


----------



## beauti (Jan 22, 2018)

*Still wigging when I go out but I'm mostly home. Already thinking about which color wig to wear for spring *


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 22, 2018)

Have you guys seen this? https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/this-yt-guy-is-rocking-his-own-lfs.830235/


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 23, 2018)

Ladies. I have a long head I'm realizing--like from my hairline on my forehead to my hairline at the nape of my neck is longer than the wig cap. 

In as much I feel like the wig sits too far behind my forehead hairline. Will it look crazy in the back if I place it a couple inches off the nape of my neck hairline?

I hope this made sense.


----------



## Kalia1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ladies although I'm not officially in the challenge I have recently started a new love relationship with wigs. I'm suffering from hair loss and I'm using wigs as a way to eliminate manipulating my own hair.

I've ordered a few Wigs in the past week.
A few of them I found through YouTube reviews.

Here They Are:

Start at 5:00



They are each synthetic and since I'm new to wig wearing I'm starting here before I splurge on a human hair unit. I'm very pleased with them all.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 23, 2018)

Supervixen said:


> Ladies. I have a long head I'm realizing--like from my hairline on my forehead to my hairline at the nape of my neck is longer than the wig cap.
> 
> In as much I feel like the wig sits too far behind my forehead hairline. Will it look crazy in the back if I place it a couple inches off the nape of my neck hairline?
> 
> I hope this made sense.


If you're saying what I think you're saying then I don't see why it would look weird unless you're wearing the wig hair in an updo.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 23, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> If you're saying what I think you're saying then I don't see why it would look weird unless you're wearing the wig hair in an updo.



Should I remove the combs and get one of those elastic things?  Can I "customize" a BSS wig without messing it up?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 23, 2018)

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
i'm thinking just in the winter and late fall. Not the summer at least.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
well I'm working that it now
But the past couple weeks been:
1. Shampoo
2 deep condition w/ Aussie moisturize 3 min/Shea moisture castor  oil mask
3.moisturize w/ suave coconut conditioner and seal w/ whipped shea

My hair is in single braids (bc I can't cornrow or flat twist. )The last couple of weeks I've been braiding the loose braids into pigtails and pinning them
Today I didn't and pinned the individual braids. Which makes it flatter but takes more time


4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
tbl (but I'm cutting to hl)

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
full tbl+. I have a large part of my hair is wl maybe? It's been broken for years.  I plan to cut my longest layer 3" back to hip and cut the broken hair an inch and hopefully by the end of the year the broken hair reaches hip and  have the rest reach tbl. But I want a full hemline

7. *Starting Photo*
I'll try to get a better pic but my hair is braided up so


I've been looking for a wig and I've narrowed it down to 45... so I'm a _bit_ overwhelmed.

Anyone have any bob suggestions  aren't really expensive? Wavy, straight or curly


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 23, 2018)

Supervixen said:


> Should I remove the combs and get one of those elastic things?  Can I "customize" a BSS wig without messing it up?


I always remove the combs because I don't use them and they're damaging. I don't remove the straps but I'm thinking maybe I should and just sew an elastic band instead...

As for customizing, that would depend on the wig and what kind of customizing you wanted to do, I suppose. I never really thought about that.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 23, 2018)

@brg240 You have the longest hair I’ve seen!  Wow


----------



## mzpurp (Jan 24, 2018)

Wearing my GLS64 wig from Friday Night Hair this week.  I loooove this wig! The lace blends perfectly! I had my friend help me with this one since she wears wigs more than I do.  She cut the lace for me and added an elastic band in the back.  There's def a big difference in having the band and not having it.  This wig fits more secure than the Hania wig because of the band.  I wanted to wear one wig a week, but I think I will wear this beauty for 2 weeks.  

Now I'm feeling the itch to order some more...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> Wearing my GLS64 wig from Friday Night Hair this week.  I loooove this wig! The lace blends perfectly! I had my friend help me with this one since she wears wigs more than I do.  She cut the lace for me and added an elastic band in the back.  There's def a big difference in having the band and not having it.  This wig fits more secure than the Hania wig because of the band.  I wanted to wear one wig a week, but I think I will wear this beauty for 2 weeks.
> 
> Now I'm feeling the itch to order some more...


Yes ma'am. Told you! For some reason I'm feeling the hard lace! Told y'all all the yt ppl at my job think it's all mine. I put a tiny bit of concealer on the part (LA Girl Dark Cocoa) and it looks so sick!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 24, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Yes ma'am. Told you! For some reason I'm feeling the hard lace! Told y'all all the yt ppl at my job think it's all mine. I put a tiny bit of concealer on the part (LA Girl Dark Cocoa) and it looks so sick!


I love hard lace. It lays down so well.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Is there any seller you'd recommend for custom lace front wigs? I want something short (neck-shoulder length). Any tips about human vs. synthetic? Do human wigs shed more?
Thanks!


----------



## beauti (Jan 25, 2018)

*@brg240 your hair is stunning!   I'm very curious to see how you hide all that goodness under a wig!*


----------



## BonBon (Jan 25, 2018)

Urgh,  I bought such a nice wavy human wig a few weeks back. Once it settled in I was getting so many compliments.

Then I washed it and the waves/hair wouldn't sit right after that. Still very soft though but unusable. I want to buy a fresh one but theres not much point unless I'm not going to use product on it/wash at all.

Any one else had this issue?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I love hard lace. It lays down so well.


Same! I don't think I'm a fan of the soft lace because it rolls too easily even with the Got 2b Glued. My two hard lace wigs lay down seamlessly and with the silicone strips, it looks very much like my own scalp.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 25, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> Is there any seller you'd recommend for custom lace front wigs? I want something short (neck-shoulder length). Any tips about human vs. synthetic? Do human wigs shed more?
> Thanks!


I've never worn a custom wig. There are YouTubers who do beautiful work but I would imagine it would be better to use a local vendor in case alterations are needed. Where do you live?


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 25, 2018)

Okay, I finally have my starting pic! Excuse the Celie braids.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 25, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I've never worn a custom wig. There are YouTubers who do beautiful work but I would imagine it would be better to use a local vendor in case alterations are needed. Where do you live?


So true.
I'm in Northern Cali.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 25, 2018)

The other thread with the old guy was talking about the importance of having lace that matches your skin color, so here are some tutorials on tinting lace to match your skin tone:


I've never seen this second girl's channel before this but she looks like a doll and I'm kinda obsessed now. WHY CAN'T I BE THAT GOOD AT MAKEUP???


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 26, 2018)

Sumra said:


> Urgh,  I bought such a nice wavy human wig a few weeks back. Once it settled in I was getting so many compliments.
> 
> Then I washed it and the waves/hair wouldn't sit right after that. Still very soft though but unusable. I want to buy a fresh one but theres not much point unless I'm not going to use product on it/wash at all.
> 
> Any one else had this issue?



Have you tried putting in wand curls to get some of the texture back? Or you could try wearing it straight?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lymegreen said:


> @brg240 You have the longest hair I’ve seen!  Wow


We have had actually had some classic members here :0



beauti said:


> *@brg240 your hair is stunning!   I'm very curious to see how you hide all that goodness under a wig!*


it's kind of hard to see in the pic but I pin the braids up through the middle and curve them almost like a heart shape on the back of my head.

these are the two wigs I've been wearing. not the best pics. But I really like the shorter one. The other one is unflattering imo. but since it has a comb in t he front I can keep it down.

So i'm still overwhelmed by wigs so I think i'm going to get outre Dominican blowout curly and jewlery half wigs. Maybe idk I need to see if my hair is a color 2. 1b is darker than mine but 2 looks so brown


----------



## brg240 (Jan 26, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> The other thread with the old guy was talking about the importance of having lace that matches your skin color, so here are some tutorials on tinting lace to match your skin tone:
> 
> 
> I've never seen this second girl's channel before this but she looks like a doll and I'm kinda obsessed now. WHY CAN'T I BE THAT GOOD AT MAKEUP???


oh my gosh she looks like a Barbie


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 26, 2018)

brg240 said:


> We have had actually had some classic members here :0
> 
> 
> it's kind of hard to see in the pic but I pin the braids up through the middle and curve them almost like a heart shape on the back of my head.
> ...


I love both of them. What is the longer one called?


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 26, 2018)

@brg240 - what's the name of the shorter wig?


----------



## beauti (Jan 26, 2018)

*@brg240 thank you for the visual. Very impressive! *


----------



## brg240 (Jan 27, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I love both of them. What is the longer one called?


It's a really old wig that isn't sold anymore. But it's Sensationnel Totally Instant Weave HZ A020 



natural2008 said:


> @brg240 - what's the name of the shorter wig?


Sorry. I'm not sure it had a name  

I cut an old wig Thursday and it's not completely done but I really like it. The hair had a very early 2000s vibe. Which didn't look bad perse but very 2004 pop-rock. I won't be able to wear it out in the future so i'm going to continue practicing on it.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 27, 2018)

Wearing my favorite phony pony......


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 29, 2018)

I have no idea what to do for my Valentine's Day hair. I'm thinking about straightening my Taraji wig, and possibly setting it with some tighter curls.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 29, 2018)

brg240 said:


> We have had actually had some classic members here :0
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm still overwhelmed by wigs so I think i'm going to get outre Dominican blowout curly and jewlery half wigs. Maybe idk I need to see if my hair is a color 2. 1b is darker than mine but 2 looks so brown



I ended up ordering both of these. I still want a full wig. And I was this >><<close to ordering inna but I don't think I could get my hair flat enough 







I ordered at 10 last night why haven't they shipped  lol but I'm serious.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 29, 2018)

brg240 said:


> I ended up ordering both of these. I still want a full wig. And I was this >><<close to ordering inna but I don't think I could get my hair flat enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol where did you order from? I ordered from Sam's beauty one time and it beat an Amazon prime order that I ordered at the same time.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 29, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Lol where did you order from? I ordered from Sam's beauty one time and it beat an Amazon prime order that I ordered at the same time.


I ordered from Samsbeauty so hopefully it comes in quickly. At least by the end of the week.


----------



## cmoniquew (Jan 29, 2018)

cmoniquew said:


> 1. *Like this post. **Done*
> 
> 2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Yearlong, with occasional length checks (2-4 times in the year)*
> 
> ...



I just started wearing my wig last week and forgot to take a starting length photo. I’ll take one when I take these cornrows out.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 31, 2018)

Finally... here’s the starting picture. 

And the last two are my favorite way to wear my upart... I’m too lazy to blend my leave out so I just slap a scarf on 
 

Eta.... in my initial post I put that my hair is APL but I recently cut about 2 to 3 inches off so I’m back to SL and may go back in to cut more.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 2, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Finally... here’s the starting picture.
> View attachment 423275
> And the last two are my favorite way to wear my upart... I’m too lazy to blend my leave out so I just slap a scarf on
> View attachment 423279 View attachment 423281
> ...


You're so pretty.  And I love the wig/turban


Got my wigs.

Outre Jewlery  is soooo soft and very light. But I can see a couple tracks but the biggest problem is idk what to to do about leave out
I put out on the wig and am like






These youtubers out here made me believe in miracles  

Dominican curly is better. It's cute. And I might be able to wear it without leaveout.

Next wig will be a full wig though


----------



## gn1g (Feb 2, 2018)

I just want wigs like Wendy Williams for 1/3 the cost.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 2, 2018)

brg240 said:


> You're so pretty.  And I love the wig/turban
> 
> 
> Got my wigs.
> ...



Thank you!!! 

And I know the feeling... I’ve been duped by many YouTube reviews.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 4, 2018)

This is the lace front in my avi picture.  I cut it last night and really like the way it turned out... it gets really big but I like it.  It’s a little wet here because I wanted to tame the curls a little.  I’m realizing with my big head and thick hair I’m going to probably need to stick to kinky/curly wigs and stay away from the straight styles.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Feb 5, 2018)

Enjoying my Peruvian 100% human hair wig. Thinking about using mousse and setting it on rollers to get some curls/waves.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 6, 2018)

.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 6, 2018)

lushlady said:


> This is the outre brittney wig. Lately, it is my every day wig. There are some things I don't like about it, but the density and texture are great. For the $13 I paid, I'd say it's sorth it.
> 
> View attachment 423773


Outre makes some of my favorite wigs. I love the layers on that one.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 6, 2018)

Can somebody post the link to the satin lined wig caps please.  For the life of me I cannot find that link in this thread or the 2017 thread and I know it’s in one of them!!!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 6, 2018)

View attachment 423843 I wanted to show y’all what I came up with yesterday.... I pinned some kinky curly tracks down to the front of my head and tied my satin scarf on my head to protect my hair then I put my head wrap on.  I liked the way it came out although I’ll probably cut the hair to frame my face better.  I guess I could sew some clips to the tracks and turn them into clip ins.  Then again.... the bobby pins worked fine.


----------



## Napp (Feb 7, 2018)

gn1g said:


> I just want wigs like Wendy Williams for 1/3 the cost.



Make them yourself! It's not that hard and you get a custom look


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 7, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 423845 View attachment 423843 I wanted to show y’all what I came up with yesterday.... I pinned some kinky curly tracks down to the front of my head and tied my satin scarf on my head to protect my hair then I put my head wrap on.  I liked the way it came out although I’ll probably cut the hair to frame my face better.  I guess I could sew some clips to the tracks and turn them into clip ins.  Then again.... the bobby pins worked fine.


Where do you buy your scarves?


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 7, 2018)

I. Want.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 7, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Where do you buy your scarves?



https://www.fanmdjanm.com/


----------



## mzpurp (Feb 7, 2018)

Wearing Outre Keri for the next two weeks.  I think I'm going to switch my wigs at 2 week intervals.  That's a lot easier than every week.  I think I'm going to pluck some hair from the part in this one as it's kinda bulky. I think I'm spoiled from my GLS64 bc there's def a difference in the wig construction.

How do ya'll coworkers react to you wearing wigs and switching them up (if you are)? These people have been acting a fool since I started this challenge  Like why do I have to explain what I'm doing with my hair? I haven't but I'm surprised that they feel bold enough to ask.  This one yt lady was basically begging me to tell her how I styled this wig. She's all like "oh wow, you must have some patience curling your hair every morning", first lady - get the hell on from my desk bc we not even cool like that. I just kept telling her I just decided to switch my styles up. They're prob going to lose it when I wear longer wigs


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 8, 2018)

Napp said:


> Make them yourself! It's not that hard and you get a custom look



Please, please direct me to a good tutorial or information, of which you are aware, that shows how to make a custom look wig! Do you have any recommendations? Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 8, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Please, please direct me to a good tutorial or information, of which you are aware, that shows how to make a custom look wig! Do you have any recommendations? Thanking you in advance!



I know the question wasn’t directed to me but I am just too excited not to share. I love making my own custom wigs. I recommend trying kinky or curly hair to start with because it’s easier to conceal poor stitching or a crooked closure with curly hair  Making your own units is fun, but can take a bit of practice if you don’t have any experience sewing (like I did when I first started.) It’s SO worth it though! You can customize however you want, whether you want curly or straight hair, color or highlights, full or natural, long or short, blunt cut or layers, synthetic or human hair, etc. let me know if there is a particular look you are trying to achieve and I will probably have a video that I have saved somewhere that shows how to do it. The most important thing is you gotta use a canvas block head that matches the circumference of your head. That is a must, otherwise your wig may not fit.

Here are some of my fav tutorials.

Closure wig:

Ingenious crochet/wig hybrid method:

How to sew your tracks (weave example, but the same principles apply to sewing wigs):

Full wig without closure:

Have fun!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I know the question wasn’t directed to me but I am just too excited not to share. I love making my own custom wigs. I recommend trying kinky or curly hair to start with because it’s easier to conceal poor stitching or a crooked closure with curly hair  Making your own units is fun, but can take a bit of practice if you don’t have any experience sewing (like I did when I first started.) It’s SO worth it though! You can customize however you want, whether you want curly or straight hair, color or highlights, full or natural, long or short, blunt cut or layers, synthetic or human hair, etc. let me know if there is a particular look you are trying to achieve and I will probably have a video that I have saved somewhere that shows how to do it. The most important thing is you gotta use a canvas block head that matches the circumference of your head. That is a must, otherwise your wig may not fit.
> 
> Here are some of my fav tutorials.
> 
> ...



Ooo! Thank you! I will look at these and then....






To ask for more!


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 9, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Please, please direct me to a good tutorial or information, of which you are aware, that shows how to make a custom look wig! Do you have any recommendations? Thanking you in advance!


Do you follow Peakmill on YouTube? I love her wigs.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Do you follow Peakmill on YouTube? I love her wigs.



They are gorgeous but her skill is beyond what I can do at this point. I want something I can ease into and be able to duplicate!


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m new to wigs and have no idea what I’m doing.  Based on what I read here I bought the Inna wig from Sams and I like it but it’s so poofy on top.  Will the poofiness go away once I start wearing it?  Is there anything I need to do to the hair?  And how do you know where to cut the lace?  I cut it back so you can’t see it, is that what I’m supposed to do?   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 9, 2018)

brg240 said:


> You're so pretty.  And I love the wig/turban
> 
> 
> Got my wigs.
> ...



Yes that’s the difficulty with half-wigs. Unless you get one that is similar to your own texture, you will have to do some manipulation to your own hair. You could try stretching your hair in the front with rollers then using a headband to get it to lay flat.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 10, 2018)

So what wigs are we doing for Valentine's Day?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 11, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> In the 2017 wig thread I mentioned that I was thinking of purchasing this wig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 11, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 424379
> I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?


Looks cute in the pic! I hate the way the natural hair color looks and black will definitely look better.

What length did you get? I’m considering getting it and like the length you have.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 11, 2018)

My wig for this week. It’s well oiled and laying down nicely. It will be in a bun all week.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 11, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> Looks cute in the pic! I hate the way the natural hair color looks and black will definitely look better.
> 
> What length did you get? I’m considering getting it and like the length you have.



Thanks!  I got the 12 inch.  Yes.... I’m going to dye it black one of these days!!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 11, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 424379
> I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?



I love it!! You did a great job styling and it frames your pretty face so well!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 11, 2018)

Ya’ll I done lost my mind. I just cut my edges short so I could have some baby hairs to blend with my wig 
No regrets, though. It’s so much easier to style my edges now ​


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 12, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I love it!! You did a great job styling and it frames your pretty face so well!



Thanks!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 12, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Ya’ll I done lost my mind. I just cut my edges short so I could have some baby hairs to blend with my wig
> No regrets, though. It’s so much easier to style my edges now ​



Girl!!! Yes you done most definitely lost your mind!!  Put the scissors away girl!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 12, 2018)

Supervixen said:


> Anyone in Chicago doing this wig Challenge?  I've been to 4 BSS and can't find Sensationnel Inna nor Bobbi Boss Copper.  I want to try it on first bc I don't have good luck with wigs.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I gave up and bought a Vivica Fox wig, Coria in 1B30.


What area/side? I’m out south. I’ll look around for you this week.  I’m looking for a few fun color wigs for myself! I’m trying to have some fun this year and play with bright colors the safe way! Lol


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 12, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> What area/side? I’m out south. I’ll look around for you this week.  I’m looking for a few fun color wigs for myself! I’m trying to have some fun this year and play with bright colors the safe way! Lol



South side to south burbs


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 12, 2018)

Supervixen said:


> South side to south burbs


Awesome Sauce! I’ll let you know which location out this way, so you can see what else they got! I’ll send you a pm!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 12, 2018)

keranikki said:


> My wig for this week. It’s well oiled and laying down nicely. It will be in a bun all week.



You know what, I never thought to get a long wig just for bunning! That makes so much sense to me! Thank you for the inspiration!  I think it will be my next purchase and PS.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 12, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 424379
> I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?



You rock your wigs so well! 
I have got to stop seeing them as a means to an end and start getting playful again. Thanks so much!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 12, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> You rock your wigs so well!
> I have got to stop seeing them as a means to an end and start getting playful again. Thanks so much!



Thank you!!! I want to start playing with color but I’ve never really had anything but 1B and brown so I’m not sure what works well with my skin tone.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 12, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 424379
> I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?


It looks great on you!


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 12, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> View attachment 424379
> I might have to retract what I said above.  She is growing on me.  I haven’t worn her out yet but I styled her today and decided to see what she looked like again.  I like it.  I changed the color of the picture because the hair is that awful brown color and I plan on dyeing it black.  What do y’all think?  Yay or nay?


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey boo


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 12, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> So what wigs are we doing for Valentine's Day?


High bun, it’s wash week (yes it takes me a week to wash, dry and braid ) and AF is here so Im feeling blah.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 12, 2018)

I have this wig Taraji in the same color as this video: 
I'm going to re-curl it and that'll be my V-day wig. I'm trying to put myself on a no-buy until my birthday to pay down some debt, so I'm going to try restyling and reusing the different wigs that I already have.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 12, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey boo



Heyyyy there girrrl!!!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 14, 2018)

It's time for me to order some new wigs the one i'm wearing now I randomly found at my mother's house. I don't know when I ordered it or the name but it's cute for now.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 15, 2018)

Ordered this wig in two different colors


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 17, 2018)

that looks really good on.



bellatiamarie said:


> Finally... here’s the starting picture.
> View attachment 423275
> And the last two are my favorite way to wear my upart... I’m too lazy to blend my leave out so I just slap a scarf on
> View attachment 423279 View attachment 423281
> ...


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 17, 2018)

shanelallyn30 said:


> that looks really good on.



Thank you!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 17, 2018)

Just ordered two straight half wigs and two curly/kinky drawstring ponytails. This is definitely a break from my norm as I tend to prefer not to have any leave out.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 18, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Colodo Synthetic Lace Front Wigs Natural Wigs with Free L Part Wig Cap For Hair Replacement 18 Inches
> Ordered this today


@IslandMummy thanks for sharing this recommendation. I got this and I love love love it. It gets tangled at the nape tho so I’m trying to figure out to work with it but the hair texture looks believable. Anymore similar recommendations would be great


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 18, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Just ordered two straight half wigs and two curly/kinky drawstring ponytails. This is definitely a break from my norm as I tend to prefer not to have any leave out.



I never thought of trying drawstring ponytails before. Thanks for the idea.
I need to figure out my hair color though. I'm not sure if it's off black or dark brown. Guess I need to take a few pictures.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 18, 2018)

I bought this and cut the lace myself for the first time. I did an okay job, but it was too hot for me in my apartment to fiddle around with it. I got it from a beauty supply store on North Ave and Cicero near Forman Mills. I love that BSS cause they let you try on as many wigs as you want to, unlike the Bss’s on the South Side that I’ve been to.


----------



## IslandMummy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ms_Delikate said:


> @IslandMummy thanks for sharing this recommendation. I got this and I love love love it. It gets tangled at the nape tho so I’m trying to figure out to work with it but the hair texture looks believable. Anymore similar recommendations would be great


I love it!!! I did end up cutting mine to shoulder length because of the tangling and haven’t had as a big a tangling issue since.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 19, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> I love it!!! I did end up cutting mine to shoulder length because of the tangling and haven’t had as a big a tangling issue since.


I may need to do this but I don’t know anything about cutting hair/wigs. If anyone has tips help a sister out!!


----------



## mezzogirl (Feb 19, 2018)

Is it possible to re-use the hair from one wig to make another?  I bought some gorgeous human kinky hair and had a beautician make a wig.  The wig was too tight.  I could barely get it over my head and it pulled at my hairline.  Is there a way to re-make it with the same hair, different wig cap?


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 19, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I bought this and cut the lace myself for the first time. I did an okay job, but it was too hot for me in my apartment to fiddle around with it. I got it from a beauty supply store on North Ave and Cicero near Forman Mills. I love that BSS cause they let you try on as many wigs as you want to, unlike the Bss’s on the South Side that I’ve been to.


I had this wig before, in that exact same color.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 19, 2018)

mezzogirl said:


> Is it possible to re-use the hair from one wig to make another?  I bought some gorgeous human kinky hair and had a beautician make a wig.  The wig was too tight.  I could barely get it over my head and it pulled at my hairline.  Is there a way to re-make it with the same hair, different wig cap?


A quick google search led me to a thread on the other site that says yes. Can't post it here but it was the first thing I found after I searched "reusing hair from a wig" so you should be able to find it.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 19, 2018)

And now my beloved Donna has to go because my boyfriend's mother is wearing a suspiciously similar wig now...


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 19, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> And now my beloved Donna has to go because my boyfriend's mother is wearing a suspiciously similar wig now...



 Oh nooo!!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 19, 2018)

Fingers crossed my new wigs get here before our glamping trip this Friday


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2018)

I took a break from my wig. It's been about three weeks. Will probably go back to them when I order a couple more maybe next month,


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone follow wig reviewers on youtube? Who are some of your favorites?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't like this half wig i'm wearing today, it could be how I styled it but at the moment this is my least favorite wig.

I hate when I don't order my wigs properly and then I end up not having any to wear. Plus the two I ordered last week look like their going to take a while to get to me so i'll need to adjust for that as well. 

Today just isn't a good hair day for me.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 21, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> And now my beloved Donna has to go because my boyfriend's mother is wearing a suspiciously similar wig now...


Noooo


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 21, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> And now my beloved Donna has to go because my boyfriend's mother is wearing a suspiciously similar wig now...


Noooo


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 22, 2018)

I feel her pain and it's the reason I keep an extra wig in the trunk of my car.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 22, 2018)

My wigs are out for delivery today !!


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't even see myself wearing anything else but Donna now.  I need something edgy and cool. Thoughts?


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 25, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Anyone follow wig reviewers on youtube? Who are some of your favorites?



I like theheartsandcake90- her videos are concise and consistent!


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 26, 2018)

I hate finding out about wigs after they've been out for a while. The only place that has the wig I want in the color I want is sold out EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 27, 2018)

I FOUND IT!

But my no-buy...

I'm sweating, y'all. I need this wig. My resolve is slipping.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 27, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I FOUND IT!
> 
> But my no-buy...
> 
> I'm sweating, y'all. I need this wig. My resolve is slipping.



Do it! Do it!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 28, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Anyone follow wig reviewers on youtube? Who are some of your favorites?



Wigs2waistlength and Naturaljoy


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried braided wigs???  Some of them look horrible!!! But I’ve seen a few on YT that look pretty believable.  I’ve sat for braids too many times in my life and I promise I.will.NEVER.EVER.EVER. do it again.  I’ve even had micro braids twice  But I like braids .  So, I’m thinking of ordering this one.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Mar 1, 2018)

Taking a break from wigs for now. I need to give my scalp a little breather. Right now I’m wearing my stretched hair in a roll-tuck-pin style. I’m already getting tired of re-braiding my hair every night to keep it stretched. I’ll probably be back in my wig in a week :-/


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm in my wig today. My hair is protected but I've been sick and can't wash it.



I think I've had this wig for 1 year maybe. I bought two (2) new ones [same model and color] in anticipation of the original wearing out. But, this one still looks good to me. I would attribute that to using fabric softener on the hair to preserve the beauty of the wig.

I took about 56 photos to get one I liked. I always feel so glamorous and sexy in this wig. I'm very happy with this wig.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 3, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> I'm in my wig today. My hair is protected but I've been sick and can't wash it.
> 
> View attachment 425873
> 
> ...


 You look amazing!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 3, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Has anyone tried braided wigs???  Some of them look horrible!!! But I’ve seen a few on YT that look pretty believable.  I’ve sat for braids too many times in my life and I promise I.will.NEVER.EVER.EVER. do it again.  I’ve even had micro braids twice  But I like braids .  So, I’m thinking of ordering this one.


That actually looks way better than what I thought a braided wig would be like. Who is it by?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 3, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> I'm in my wig today. My hair is protected but I've been sick and can't wash it.
> 
> View attachment 425873
> 
> ...


Well don’t you look like an entrée


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> You look amazing!





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well don’t you look like an entrée



Thank you, @sarumoki and @ItsMeLilLucky ! I feel like an amazingly yummy,  entrée!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 3, 2018)

Been wearing headwraps for 2 weeks because I'm lazy. This week I'm wearing my Outre 4a Kinky phony pony. I love how natural it looks!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 3, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> That actually looks way better than what I thought a braided wig would be like. Who is it by?



The website is anneeliserealhair.com


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 3, 2018)

Yessss!!! Y’all are looking good ladies @Chicoro and @shasha8685!  I hope others start posting more pictures as well.... I need some ideas!!


----------



## gforceroy (Mar 5, 2018)

I told myself that I wasn't going to buy new wigs until the summer. I saw a sale and ended up buying two anyways. I have no control


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 5, 2018)

gforceroy said:


> I told myself that I wasn't going to buy new wigs until the summer. I saw a sale and ended up buying two anyways. I have no control


That always happens to me! I have another two months until my no-buy is over but I found a video on a cheap Aliexpress wig that actually looked good and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger because it's only $9...


----------



## gforceroy (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while with an update so here is a picture of the wig I am currently wearing, it's only 4 months old.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 5, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Has anyone tried braided wigs???  Some of them look horrible!!! But I’ve seen a few on YT that look pretty believable.  I’ve sat for braids too many times in my life and I promise I.will.NEVER.EVER.EVER. do it again.  I’ve even had micro braids twice  But I like braids .  So, I’m thinking of ordering this one.


That is gorgeous but I buy too many wigs too add $200+ ones into the rotation.  My go to braid wig has been discontinued and there's only one ebay seller left that has it at a somewhat reasonable price. 




I'm looking at buying this wig but I've only seen one sponsored review.  My experience is that a lot of type 4 mimicking wigs that look like natural hair tend to look like ramen noodle curls when they arrive.



http://www.shophairwigs.com/sensati...virgin-remy-4x4-swiss-lace-front-wig-bohemian


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 5, 2018)

gforceroy said:


> I haven't posted in a while with an update so here is a picture of the wig I am currently wearing, it's only 4 months old.



Looks good. You have such big, pretty eyes!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 5, 2018)

@Chicoro 

I see you, Hot Stuff!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> *I see you, Hot Stuff*!!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 5, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That is gorgeous but I buy too many wigs too add $200+ ones into the rotation.  My go to braid wig has been discontinued and there's only one ebay seller left that has it at a somewhat reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of them are cute.... the last one is human hair so you should be able to manipulate it a lot more than a synthetic.  I like it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 5, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Both of them are cute.... the last one is human hair so you should be able to manipulate it a lot more than a synthetic.  I like it.


I went ahead and bought it after I posted.  I'll let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 6, 2018)

Washed my hair today. The longest layer is at APL! *happy dance*

I'm going to give Jada another shot. I didn't like how she looked on me the last time but I'm going to cut the front into layers and see if that helps. I gotta do whatever it takes to extend this no-buy and work with what I already have.


----------



## mzpurp (Mar 7, 2018)

I think this is my last week in wigs for a couple months. Or until I buy some more.

I still have 2 that I haven't worn to work but I need a break.  I made it to March so I met my goal! YAY me bc I never complete a challenge!


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve been using my phony pony due to the heat. I need to order another Hania for summer.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 7, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I think this is my last week in wigs for a couple months. Or until I buy some more.
> 
> I still have 2 that I haven't worn to work but I need a break.  I made it to March so I met my goal! YAY me bc I never complete a challenge!



Why do you need a break from wigs?


----------



## awhyley (Mar 7, 2018)

This thread is right on time!  I really want to go-to wig for work.  I usually wear my hair in a clip or someother, which is boring, but don't want to commit to a style.  *heads to the beginning of the thread for da knowledge*


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 8, 2018)

Do y’all use a wig head or stand to style your wigs or do you put them on your head then style?  I’ve been styling my kinky curly human wigs on my head and I hate it because I have to use so much water to style them and I end up getting water all over myself.  I’m thinking of buying a stand. Any recommendations?


----------



## ZapMami (Mar 11, 2018)

Can anyone recommend braid pattern for thick hair.  My wigs always end up looking like a helmet.


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 11, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Do y’all use a wig head or stand to style your wigs or do you put them on your head then style?  I’ve been styling my kinky curly human wigs on my head and I hate it because I have to use so much water to style them and I end up getting water all over myself.  I’m thinking of buying a stand. Any recommendations?



I want to know too. 
The styrofoam ones are cheap and I'm usually tempted to get one. But I wonder if they are too light and might fall over when I'm brushing my wigs.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2018)

Sosoothing said:


> I want to know too.
> The styrofoam ones are cheap and I'm usually tempted to get one. But I wonder if they are too light and might fall over when I'm brushing my wigs.



Get one. They are good to leave your 'current' wig on. I have limited space but would like a proper wig stand and clamp. When I wear wigs, depending on the kind of styling I'm doing, I do both. Any kind of setting (braiding, curling, heat) I'll do with the wig pinned on one of those Styrofoam heads. I place between my knees/thighs for grip.


----------



## abioni (Mar 11, 2018)

Just bought a new wig. It's a human wig. I asked for light yaki but I was sent hair with crinkles instead. It was also supposed to be 130% but it looks like it's 150% which makes it look too full on me, especially when I curl it from the root. I may sell it but I'm keeping it for now, the crinkles are growing on me.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Mar 11, 2018)

abioni said:


> Just bought a new wig. It's a human wig. I asked for light yaki but I was sent hair with crinkles instead. It was also supposed to be 130% but it looks like it's 150% which makes it look too full on me, especially when I curl it from the root. I may sell it but I'm keeping it for now, the crinkles are growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 426337


 Girl, blow dry that wig, take some thinning shears to it, and go on bout your business.


----------



## mzpurp (Mar 12, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Why do you need a break from wigs?



I was thinking about getting some marley twists so that I wouldn't have to do anything to my hair.  I'm being lazy  I have on my GLS64 today but want to straighten my hair for tomorrow.  I'm all over the place, don't mind me


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 12, 2018)

mzpurp said:


> I was thinking about getting some marley twists so that I wouldn't have to do anything to my hair.  I'm being lazy  I have on my GLS64 today but want to straighten my hair for tomorrow.  I'm all over the place, don't mind me



The reason I ask is because I want to make sure I’m not missing something.  Wigs have been the best thing ever for me these past two months... I don’t have to worry about styling my hair every day!!  Should I be taking breaks from wigs to let my scalp breathe?? I don’t know girl I’m all over the place too


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Mar 12, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> The reason I ask is because I want to make sure I’m not missing something.  Wigs have been the best thing ever for me these past two months... I don’t have to worry about styling my hair every day!!  Should I be taking breaks from wigs to let my scalp breathe?? I don’t know girl I’m all over the place too



I think you need to take a break only if you notice any irritation or other problems from the wig. If it’s comfortable and your hair is growing, I see no real need to stop! I recently stopped wearing my wig for two weeks because I noticed that my scalp was getting tender where the elastic band of my wig wraps around my head. I didn’t have any balding or anything, but I figured it would be a good idea to give it a rest for a little while. From now on I’ll make sure to wear my hair out every weekend and periodically take breaks whenever I feel any tenderness.

You can also take a break if you just feel like enjoying your natural hair for a change!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope I’m not stirring nothing up...

But how long do you wear your wigs?  My wig mentor melts her lace and wears it for 4 or 5 days.  My HUMBLE opinion is that that is not healthy for most people.  Especially not for one’s edges.  I toss that sucker off as soon as I get home.  I did the got to be glued a couple of times but I didn’t like how crunchy my edges got.  Now I just use my wig grip and the lace stays securely.  I get home, toss it off, oil/spray/massage my edges.  Put my wig grip back on and tie my rag being careful not to put too much tension on it.  With the wig grip, you don’t need to tie your rag too tight and you sleep peacefully with your rag staying in place most nights.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 12, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm looking at buying this wig but I've only seen one sponsored review.  My experience is that a lot of type 4 mimicking wigs that look like natural hair tend to look like ramen noodle curls when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shophairwigs.com/sensati...virgin-remy-4x4-swiss-lace-front-wig-bohemian


It came looking like a big ole glossy Rick James Jerry Curl and the longest layer hangs almost to apl.



 It's a lot of poodle hair.   I'm going to spritz it with water and leave in and if that doesn't work I'll wash it and shingle with fantasia IC gel.  Hopefully air drying will take some of the shine off and I'm definitely going to have to cut it. 

I hate the inconsistent quality and terrible customer service at Finger Comber but I lucked up on the best natural wig I've ever had through her.  Too bad I ordered two natural wigs and came straight.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 12, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> It came looking like a big ole glossy Rick James Jerry Curl and the longest layer hangs almost to apl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 not poodle hair.  Lordt.  Can you cut it to frame your face??


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 12, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> I think you need to take a break only if you notice any irritation or other problems from the wig. If it’s comfortable and your hair is growing, I see no real need to stop! I recently stopped wearing my wig for two weeks because I noticed that my scalp was getting tender where the elastic band of my wig wraps around my head. I didn’t have any balding or anything, but I figured it would be a good idea to give it a rest for a little while. From now on I’ll make sure to wear my hair out every weekend and periodically take breaks whenever I feel any tenderness.
> 
> You can also take a break if you just feel like enjoying your natural hair for a change!



I clearly must’ve spoke too soon because I had the most horrible experience with my wig today.  The lace was itching me so bad around my hairline and then my temples were so sore.  I had to come home and massage my hairline with JBCO.  There were a couple times through out the day where I just wanted to rip that mutha right off my head and throw it in the trash.  I wasn’t having it with Ms Wig on today.  I must’ve jinxed myself this morning by saying that wigs are the best thing ever for me   it wasn’t right today.  I think I’m going to take a break for a couple days


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Mar 14, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I clearly must’ve spoke too soon because I had the most horrible experience with my wig today.  The lace was itching me so bad around my hairline and then my temples were so sore.  I had to come home and massage my hairline with JBCO.  There were a couple times through out the day where I just wanted to rip that mutha right off my head and throw it in the trash.  I wasn’t having it with Ms Wig on today.  I must’ve jinxed myself this morning by saying that wigs are the best thing ever for me   it wasn’t right today.  I think I’m going to take a break for a couple days



Oh no!! Girl I know that feeling all too well! Is it one of those hard lace units?? I had a bad time with one of those a couple years ago. It chafed my skin so bad! The hair looked so cute though... 

I hope your temples feel better soon. Try to figure out why it is irritating and see if there is something you can do to help. Sometimes the combs, even if they aren’t being used, can rub your scalp and cause irritation. Or if it’s too tight around the hairline, you can try braiding your hair differently so the bulk is higher up on your head, creating more space around the perimeter. Just a couple suggestions... sometimes there really isn’t much you can do besides limit how long you wear the unit.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> It came looking like a big ole glossy Rick James Jerry Curl and the longest layer hangs almost to apl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Mar 14, 2018)

coolhandlulu said:


> Hope I’m not stirring nothing up...
> 
> But how long do you wear your wigs?  My wig mentor melts her lace and wears it for 4 or 5 days.  My HUMBLE opinion is that that is not healthy for most people.  Especially not for one’s edges.  I toss that sucker off as soon as I get home.  I did the got to be glued a couple of times but I didn’t like how crunchy my edges got.  Now I just use my wig grip and the lace stays securely.  I get home, toss it off, oil/spray/massage my edges.  Put my wig grip back on and tie my rag being careful not to put too much tension on it.  With the wig grip, you don’t need to tie your rag too tight and you sleep peacefully with your rag staying in place most nights.



By the end of the day I can hardly wait to get in the door before I snatch my wig off! I don’t understand how some people wear them for days on end...that would be absolute torture for me! 

As to whether it’s a healthy or unhealthy practice, I think it depends on the person and how his or her hair and scalp react.  However, one thing I know for sure is that your wigs will last a LOT longer if you take them off every night!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 14, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> not poodle hair.  Lordt.  Can you cut it to frame your face??


I will end up doing that.  I just hate that almost every time I get a "natural" look wig they look the same out the box regardless of what the photo looks like.  The silver lining is that at least since it's human hair it can be worked with.


Chicoro said:


>


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 15, 2018)

coolhandlulu said:


> Hope I’m not stirring nothing up...
> 
> But how long do you wear your wigs?  My wig mentor melts her lace and wears it for 4 or 5 days.  My HUMBLE opinion is that that is not healthy for most people.  Especially not for one’s edges.  I toss that sucker off as soon as I get home.  I did the got to be glued a couple of times but I didn’t like how crunchy my edges got.  Now I just use my wig grip and the lace stays securely.  I get home, toss it off, oil/spray/massage my edges.  Put my wig grip back on and tie my rag being careful not to put too much tension on it.  With the wig grip, you don’t need to tie your rag too tight and you sleep peacefully with your rag staying in place most nights.


Maaaaaaan that wig doesn’t last through me walking through my front door.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 15, 2018)

So box braids under my wigs aren’t working for me. They cause my wigs to sit funny. Back to the cornrows.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 18, 2018)

sigh

1) I wish they would stop making wigs with all of this mermaid hair. Some of us don't want hair down to our butts. It's gonna be too hot for that soon.

2) Can I find one curly wig that doesn't have a bunch of Easter curls in it?

3) I think I'm gonna half wig it for awhile....those wigs suit me better


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 18, 2018)

Wearing my original fave....Outre Tammy. That wig has yet to fail me.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 20, 2018)

So I haven’t posted in awhile cuz I’ve been wearing the same wig for months. Now that it’s spring I’m now wearing the mommy wig.


----------



## Lymegreen (Mar 21, 2018)

super cute!  ^^


----------



## tashboog (Mar 21, 2018)

Lymegreen said:


> super cute!  ^^


Thank you . My hubby said it’s his favorite wig .


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 22, 2018)

Another reason to cut the combs out of a wig: so they don't show up on the TSA scanner machine.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## LostInAdream (Mar 22, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


>


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 22, 2018)

I finally made my loose kinky curly wig... it’s slightly too big.  That never happens!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 22, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


>



This could easily be me one day   I will snatch that wig off in a heartbeat as soon as I get in the car.  Let me have to stop at a grocery store or some where before going home... I have to remind myself over and over "Tia, put the wig back on before you get out the car."


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 24, 2018)

My cheap aliexpress wig should be here any day now... I hope it's decent because I saw a few of them on that site that I was tempted to buy.


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just purchased the Outre Dominican Curly half wig....I think I'm really gonna like that one.

Also, why are the only human hair half wigs that I see are straight styles. Those are a pain to blend.


----------



## chassiecrane (Mar 25, 2018)

I legit have 17 wigs sitting in a container in my closet because I’m too lazy to twist my hair up. I need to do better


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 27, 2018)

So I kind of want to try a curly wig now that I know how to make the parts more realistic, but they’re all so friggin’ long and volumnous. A lot of hair doesn’t do anything for me.

ETA: found one that might work. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2018)

I want to try a pixie cut wig again. I had Freetress Charlie in the past and she was cute, but I want one with a part in it.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 28, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I want to try a pixie cut wig again. I had Freetress Charlie in the past and she was cute, but I want one with a part in it.



Those are my favorite style of wigs!  
These are my trusty favorites (they're synthetic and don't have a part though):

Sensationnel HZ-A015 (it has a super small cap)





Motown Tress- Bori






Found my own pictures in the Google search, LOL!! 

Bori-










HZ- A015






I don't do long or really dense wigs because I want to feel good about the progress of my hair when I finally wear it out again and not underwhelmed. Lol.  The pixie wigs help make it a more drastic reveal.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Mar 28, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Those are my favorite style of wigs!
> These are my trusty favorites (they're synthetic and don't have a part though):
> 
> Sensationnel HZ-A015 (it has a super small cap)
> ...



They are both really really cute! I’m especially digging Bori. Even without a part they look so natural.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Those are my favorite style of wigs!
> These are my trusty favorites (they're synthetic and don't have a part though):
> 
> Sensationnel HZ-A015 (it has a super small cap)
> ...


Thanks! I really like Bori.


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 28, 2018)

^^^ Yeah, Bori is super cute.

I might check that out when I’m ready to go back to short style.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 28, 2018)

The weather has been super mild \o/ so I’m getting extra time in my wigs. I scheduled a visit for braids at the end of April (probably pushing my luck but hey) and Jesus! $175. American dollars


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 31, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> So I kind of want to try a curly wig now that I know how to make the parts more realistic, but they’re all so friggin’ long and volumnous. A lot of hair doesn’t do anything for me.
> 
> ETA: found one that might work. Will post pics when it arrives.



Here it is. This is Freetress Equal Flower Blossom. More hair than I'm used to, but I like it. And I didn't have to do much to the part.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 31, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Here it is. This is Freetress Equal Flower Blossom. More hair than I'm used to, but I like it. And I didn't have to do much to the part.
> 
> View attachment 427589


YAAAASSSSS

You're so pretty!


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 31, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> YAAAASSSSS
> 
> You're so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 1, 2018)

Freetress Equal Bohemian Girl


----------



## MzLady78 (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't know if it's the lighting, but every time I look in a store mirror, my part looks off to me. I'm really big on my wigs looking as real as possible, so it's annoying.

On another note, I would have been chasing this this thing down the street if not for this wig grip. It's windy AF today!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 1, 2018)

So many pink wigs in chu'ch this Easter sunday or at least that's what the Instagram pics is tellin me.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Here it is. This is Freetress Equal Flower Blossom. More hair than I'm used to, but I like it. And I didn't have to do much to the part.
> 
> View attachment 427589



That is sooo cute!  I think you look fabulous!


----------



## MzLady78 (Apr 2, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> That is sooo cute!  I think you look fabulous!



Aww, thanks!


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm taking a break from the wigs for a bit.  I am not retaining any length from not properly taking care of my hair underneath said wigs.  I'm in Sengalese twists for now.  My hair is the exact same length from last year.  In aggy mode...


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 5, 2018)

My AliExpress wig is here. Unfortunately, by the time it got here whatever life crisis I was having that possessed me to buy a pink wig in the first place has already passed.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 5, 2018)

This bob wig I've been contemplating for months just got here and I'm underwhelmed. I don't care for the texture its indian remy yaki straight and all my units have been kinky straight (virgin Indian or Brazilian).  The hair feels weird compared to a soft fluffy texture I'm used to. I washed it but didn't cut the lace, I'll see how it feels once it dries before I try to return it.

I need a shorter wig for the spring as I plan on rocking my twa this summer.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok I like it now! Just have to widen my part.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 7, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> My AliExpress wig is here. Unfortunately, by the time it got here whatever life crisis I was having that possessed me to buy a pink wig in the first place has already passed.


Can we see. I'm looking at a pink wig on aliexpress right now actually


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 16, 2018)

I am no longer wearing wigs. Switched to braids.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Apr 20, 2018)

I blew my hair out to trim it two weeks ago but didn’t end up trimming because my ends were in pretty good shape.  I’ve been wearing my hair slicked back in a ponytail since then   this is how my hair ends up suffering.  I was doing good with my wig regimen for a good 3 months and then life happened.  I’m going to get back on it Saturday.   

I bought two new wigs that I need to dye and cut.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 20, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> I am no longer wearing wigs. Switched to braids.


Doing the same tomorrow. It’s summer and I’m feeling saucy.

I have a new wig closet  going to go through and toss the units in bad condition and start replenishing my stash


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 21, 2018)

I am in braids for the moment. Started getting irritated with my hair and needed a break.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 21, 2018)

I've been doing a bun with braid hair but I hate how much time I have to devote daily to my hair. I will be going back to my wigs as soon as I purchase my pixie cut one.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 23, 2018)

I think I’m going through a life crisis. 
At least I was smart enough to get a coupon code


----------



## coolhandlulu (Apr 23, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I’m going through a life crisis.
> At least I was smart enough to get a coupon code




Girl, no!  No you didn’t!  

We got a problem.  But I just moved up to my first human hair wig.  I’ll never go back to synthetic. (Well, I’ll never buy one again cuz I got so many. Hehehe) Its so much lighter and the hair doesn’t lose its lustre. You have so many more styling options.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 23, 2018)

coolhandlulu said:


> Girl, no!  No you didn’t!
> 
> We got a problem.  But I just moved up to my first human hair wig.  I’ll never go back to synthetic. (Well, I’ll never buy one again cuz I got so many. Hehehe) Its so much lighter and the hair doesn’t lose its lustre. You have so many more styling options.


I didn’t 

At least not yet


----------



## trclemons (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 2 more months in wigs, but I don't know if I can make it that long.  I'm ready to wear my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 24, 2018)

trclemons said:


> I have 2 more months in wigs, but I don't know if I can make it that long.  I'm ready to wear my hair.


Maybe one weekend, you can let your hair out for a few hours then lock it back up 

It might soothe the itch you’re having to wear your hair out.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 24, 2018)

trclemons said:


> I have 2 more months in wigs, but I don't know if I can make it that long.  I'm ready to wear my hair.



I used to rock my wig during the week and then rock a big braid out for date night.  Then I braided it up back up for my wigs the next day.  That helped to let it loose every now and then.


----------



## lushlady (Apr 24, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> I used to rock my wig during the week and then rock a big braid out for date night.  Then I braided it up back up for my wigs the next day.  That helped to let it loose every now and then.



This is usually what I do as well.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 29, 2018)

The experiment with wearing my own hair has ended. My new wig will be here tomorrow. And when I get back from vacation I'm going to try to make one.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 4, 2018)

Hello all, 

I have a question, I have looked at a youtube video and I still haven't figured this out.  How do you get the front wig band to look not like a wig band so that the wig will look more natural?  My wig has a front part and I have done the concealer thing but that band is still visible.  I think I'm missing a step on something.


----------



## natural2008 (May 4, 2018)

GodsPromises said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question, I have looked at a youtube video and I still haven't figured this out.  How do you get the front wig band to look not like a wig band so that the wig will look more natural?  My wig has a front part and I have done the concealer thing but that band is still visible.  I think I'm missing a step on something.



I to would like to know.


----------



## MzSwift (May 4, 2018)

So ladies, I need a wig like this in my life. Please help with suggestions!







He closest one I have is Outre Evony half wig but I couldn’t quite get the side flip look to suit me and the curls are bigger  

*can’t get pix of my wig to load


----------



## MzSwift (May 4, 2018)

Outre Evony halfwig


----------



## sarumoki (May 4, 2018)

GodsPromises said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question, I have looked at a youtube video and I still haven't figured this out.  How do you get the front wig band to look not like a wig band so that the wig will look more natural?  My wig has a front part and I have done the concealer thing but that band is still visible.  I think I'm missing a step on something.


Are you talking about the lace? Is the wig a closure (just the one part) or a frontal (part it anywhere)? Was this something you bought at a BSS/online? If so, do you know the name of it? Or do you have pics?


----------



## sarumoki (May 4, 2018)

@GodsPromises Since I think you're referring to just a closure I'll answer about that. The reality is that there is no one size fits all answer to that question, unfortunately, because different wigs require different tweaks. But this is a pretty good place to start:


----------



## GodsPromises (May 4, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> @GodsPromises Since I think you're referring to just a closure I'll answer about that. The reality is that there is no one size fits all answer to that question, unfortunately, because different wigs require different tweaks. But this is a pretty good place to start:


Thank you, I brought it at the BSS but I’m not near the package. Here is a picture of me the wig. That line drives me crazy. I’ve tried concealer and nothing works.  I just purchased scar away and will see if you hat helps


----------



## sarumoki (May 4, 2018)

GodsPromises said:


> View attachment 429731
> Thank you, I brought it at the BSS but I’m not near the package. Here is a picture of me the wig. That part drives me crazy


Ah, okay. I see what you mean. How do you secure your wig? Wig grip, got2be glue, etc? Using some got2be glue so that it lays more flush with your skin should do the trick.

Also, you have amazing skin! Gorgeous!


----------



## GodsPromises (May 4, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ah, okay. I see what you mean. How do you secure your wig? Wig grip, got2be glue, etc? Using some got2be glue so that it lays more flush with your skin should do the trick.
> 
> Also, you have amazing skin! Gorgeous!


Awww thank you! I use a band in the back and got2be spray. I don’t have the actual glue. Could gel work or maybe a little more got2be holding spray in that spot. So I just need to get that lied down more?


----------



## sarumoki (May 4, 2018)

GodsPromises said:


> Awww thank you! I use a band in the back and got2be spray. I don’t have the actual glue. Could gel work or maybe a little more got2be holding spray in that spot. So I just need to get that lied down more?


Yes, I think you just need to get the parting space laid down more and then since you're already using concealer that should take care of the rest. Using some more spray should work, and pressing it down for a few seconds with a comb to really get it to hold.. The got2be "glue" is actually gel, glue is just the product name. IMO the gel and the spray work the same but I know some people prefer one or the other.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 4, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Yes, I think you just need to get the parting space laid down more and then since you're already using concealer that should take care of the rest. Using some more spray should work, and pressing it down for a few seconds with a comb to really get it to hold.. The got2be "glue" is actually gel, glue is just the product name. IMO the gel and the spray work the same but I know some people prefer one or the other.


Thank you so much cause this has been driving me crazy lol


----------



## sarumoki (May 5, 2018)

This is my current wig, in blue black. Love!


----------



## alex114 (May 5, 2018)

I ordered a custom frontal unit from the weaving lounge in the natural hair salon I go to here in Harlem. The stylist used Malaysian body wave in 20” for both the frontal and bundles, and I’ll be having the final fit and customization of the lace done tomorrow! I’m also considering having it sewn down at the perimeter since I’m going abroad for two months for work this summer.


----------



## coolhandlulu (May 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> So ladies, I need a wig like this in my life. Please help with suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272772042063


----------



## LostInAdream (May 5, 2018)

coolhandlulu said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272772042063


Have you purchased from this vendor before?


----------



## coolhandlulu (May 6, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> Have you purchased from this vendor before?




Yes I purchased this exact wig in 18”, natural.  It came relatively fast by DHL with tracking info and a link so you can ask for item to be left if no one is home.  You definitely have to wash wig before wearing.    It is a little janky at first because of the layered, but I think I should have separated the waves in the back more when cowashing. Ive only been wearing a week.  Understand that by the end of the week, it will be the texture in the pic.  A true kinky curly.  It is really bouncy.  I feel like I have found the first wig that truly mimics how my hair would look if I could grow it that long.  Soft lace, but you do have to work one the part and thinning out the hairline.  I didn’t, but I understand how y’all are.

I’m no wigologist, but I really do love this wig.  I usually only wear wigs for a few weeks, then change up.  I foresee this wig being in rotation for a bit.  And I foresee repurchasing it.  The only thing that may be a turn off is that I will need to wash weekly to keep it detangled.  Just like most of our hair, it needs to be styled with fingers only.


----------



## Chanteuse (May 6, 2018)

GodsPromises said:


> View attachment 429731
> Thank you, I brought it at the BSS but I’m not near the package. Here is a picture of me the wig. That line drives me crazy. I’ve tried concealer and nothing works.  I just purchased scar away and will see if you hat helps



Try pulling it forward so that it's in front of your hair line. Also try using a concealor/foundation/powder that is the same color as your face rather than your scalp. You may want to clean off what is on there first so that it doesn't get too gunky. HTH.


----------



## coolhandlulu (May 6, 2018)

This is the wig I own from the link I shared a few posts back.  Just sprayed and finger detangled.


----------



## MzSwift (May 7, 2018)

@coolhandlulu 

Ooooh, .  Thank you so much!!


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 7, 2018)

Does anybody... with a larger than average head ... wear short wigs?  Like pixie cut short?  



So, I've been thinking... I'm planning on wearing wigs all this year.  But if I don't get the growth and progress that I'm looking for by the end of this year.... I will be relaxing and cutting my hair in a short hairstyle   I don't know how bad of an idea this is but hey.... it is what it is and it's just hair and I don't even care any more.


----------



## sarumoki (May 8, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Does anybody... with a larger than average head ... wear short wigs?  Like pixie cut short?
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been thinking... I'm planning on wearing wigs all this year.  But if I don't get the growth and progress that I'm looking for by the end of this year.... I will be relaxing and cutting my hair in a short hairstyle   I don't know how bad of an idea this is but hey.... it is what it is and it's just hair and I don't even care any more.


I've worn Freetress Charlie before, which is a pixie cut wig and I have a big head.  It can be done.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 8, 2018)

Chanteuse said:


> Try pulling it forward so that it's in front of your hair line. Also try using a concealor/foundation/powder that is the same color as your face rather than your scalp. You may want to clean off what is on there first so that it doesn't get too gunky. HTH.



Thank you I will try that.  I'm just now getting serious about wig wearing and learning as I go. Also, I think I'm more than a side part than a middle part so that is one of my problems.


----------



## gforceroy (May 18, 2018)

I bought another wig! I got some color for the warmer season! I will post pics when I get it next week!


----------



## sarumoki (May 20, 2018)

@MzSwift  When you wear your short wigs, how do you wear your hair underneath?


----------



## MzSwift (May 21, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> @MzSwift  When you wear your short wigs, how do you wear your hair underneath?



I cornrow straight back in 10 or more small rows and then crosswrap the hanging ends. I did that with MBL natural hair too and it was pretty flat. I rock a satin mens skull cap over them. 

If you know how to braid the hanging tails, that would be even better. GL!


----------



## movingforward (May 21, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Here it is. This is Freetress Equal Flower Blossom. More hair than I'm used to, but I like it. And I didn't have to do much to the part.
> 
> View attachment 427589



Let me go get this wig.  

It’s lovely on you.


----------



## movingforward (May 21, 2018)

I have some curly weave I want to make into wig.

Have ya’ll found a wig cap with a lace parting?  

I don’t want to use a dome cap.....too hot for that.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't know if any of you watch Queen Sugar, but the hair color that the aunt has is what I want for my next wig. I will see if I can find a picture because I'm so obsessed with that color.


----------



## Supervixen (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi hi dears!  I’m back. I do better with half wigs, so I have been rocking Outre “Annie” in 4. I LOVE her!


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 7, 2018)

*The (official) start of summer is almost here!*

* I know many of you retire your wigs for the summer but for anyone who wears wigs year-round, what kind of styles do you do?*

I'm personally thinking about buying a phony pony or making a bun with some Marley hair. Something that I can use to hide my ends, but still take off when I get home.

Like this:


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 7, 2018)

*One thing to keep in mind is that short =/= summer friendly. When it comes to staying cool over the summer with a wig, I find that density matters more than length.*


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 7, 2018)

This is on my summer wish list:


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 7, 2018)

I really like this one but on me it would probably look like a poodle.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 7, 2018)

This would be a good summery curly wig. If you skip to about 4:15, she mentions the light density which makes it better suited for summer.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 10, 2018)

I have four short wigs in rotation for summer. I think I need to nose dive into this thread!

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*

until the end of 2018
*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

cornrow beehive or straight back with added hair. Keeping cornrows for 2 months. Washing and deep conditioning once a week. Care Free Gold spray and oils daily.
*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

natural
*Current Hair Length:*

neck length slowly chopping off heat damage. Smh.
*2018 Hair Length Goal:*

collar bone length

Starting Photo
*coming soon


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 11, 2018)

Me and sis still rocking.... didn’t think she’d last this long.  I didn’t dye it like I said I would.... just couldn’t be bothered.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 11, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> *The (official) start of summer is almost here!*
> 
> * I know many of you retire your wigs for the summer but for anyone who wears wigs year-round, what kind of styles do you do?*
> 
> ...



I wear a Marley bun.... but I’ve noticed that whenever I slick my hair in a bun my edges start to thin.  I’ve been alternating between wigs, Marley buns, and wash and gos.

I bought the extra long Marley hair and made a braid and pulled my hair up and attached the braid... that was cute but I didn’t take any pictures.  I’m going to just stick to wigs and head scarves for a while since the buns are too much for my edges.  It’s too hot for wigs in Florida but I really can’t put any more damage on these edges.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 11, 2018)

I finally have enough hair to cornrow can’t wait to braid my little fro lol.
Dyed my new wig on Sunday and just finished shaping her and she’s gorgeous. I’ll post pics of her and my cornrows this week.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 12, 2018)

My summer hair. Shes coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 12, 2018)

Ive been rocking this wig all month.  Cute, cool, light, perfect density.  The only thing I hate is if you wish it you lose that bump at the end of the hair.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 12, 2018)

movingforward said:


> Ive been rocking this wig all month.  Cute, cool, light, perfect density.  The only thing I hate is if you wish it you lose that bump at the end of the hair.


Is that Hania? I think @MzLady78 was rocking that one too at one point.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 12, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Is that Hania? I think @MzLady78 was rocking that one too at one point.




It is.  I just discovered the wig a few weeks ago.  I absolutely love it!  It’s the perfect work wig. 

I may cut it into a short bob.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is a pic of my current wig. It’s the Mommy wig by Janet Collection. I love it and compliments everywhere I go!


----------



## abioni (Jun 13, 2018)

Ladies, I have two wigs for sale in the exchange forum.


----------



## Nina_S (Jun 15, 2018)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Here is a pic of my current wig. It’s the Mommy wig by Janet Collection. I love it and compliments everywhere I go!
> View attachment 431563


@VinaytheMrs 

This wig looks great on you!  Great for the summer.  This used to be my go-to - I had several.

N~


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 15, 2018)

Nina_S said:


> @VinaytheMrs
> 
> This wig looks great on you!  Great for the summer.  This used to be my go-to - I had several.
> 
> N~


I have versions 1 & 2 which is a little longer. They are so versatile and fit my small head!


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 16, 2018)

movingforward said:


> Ive been rocking this wig all month.  Cute, cool, light, perfect density.  The only thing I hate is if you wish it you lose that bump at the end of the hair.



Hania is my boo. I buy about 2-3 a month.  Only problem I have with it is that the quality of the parting lace is not consistent. 2/3 of the time there is a bump/ripple that throws off the realistic-ness of the wig. Still, like some folks are hooked on lotto tickets, I keep buying new ones, hold my breath while unpacking, and then 2/3 times, facepalm.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 16, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> Hania is my boo. I buy about 2-3 a month.  Only problem I have with it is that the quality of the parting lace is not consistent. *2/3 of the time there is a bump/ripple that throws off the realistic-ness of the wig.* Still, like some folks are hooked on lotto tickets, I keep buying new ones, hold my breath while unpacking, and then 2/3 times, facepalm.



YES!!!!  I tried everything to straighten that part.   The lace is hard and I notice it sticks to my edges.  Thankfully the wig grip helps some in that regard.

But I do love this wig.  I’m going to trim the hair a little bit and take some of the bulk out of it.

Bright Meadow is suppose to be similiar to Hania.


----------



## kikigirl (Jun 16, 2018)

movingforward said:


> YES!!!!  I tried everything to straighten that part.   The lace is hard and I notice it sticks to my edges.  Thankfully the wig grip helps some in that regard.
> 
> But I do love this wig.  I’m going to trim the hair a little bit and take some of the bulk out of it.
> 
> *Bright Meadow is suppose to be similiar to Hania.*



Thanks! I’ll check this out.

Glad to know it’s not just me. Imagine how much money Outre would make it it fixed that lace thing! That Hania wig is otherwise so on point. I’ve been looking at alternatives, and will be getting a shipments of 6 different wigs next week.

I’ll update with reviews.


----------



## Nalin (Jun 16, 2018)

Royalq said:


> My summer hair. Shes coming in the mail tomorrow.



I have this sitting im my drawer. Cant wait to wear this once i take these braids out.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 17, 2018)

Nalin said:


> I have this sitting im my drawer. Cant wait to wear this once i take these braids out.


I wore it for the first time today. It's super cute. I love the cut. 
Cons- the cap feels small. I don't even have a big head but this wig is quite snug and gave me a but of a headache. It was on the loosest hook but I might unhook it completely to see if it's looser. Also it's quite shiny so I applied some baby powder to it. I'll wear it again tomorrow.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jun 25, 2018)

My current:

It definitely looks fuller in person than it does in the videos. I need to learn how to thin it out so it's less full.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 28, 2018)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> My current:
> 
> It definitely looks fuller in person than it does in the videos. I need to learn how to thin it out so it's less full.


I remember wanting t0 get this one a while back. I ended up with Aku which is a bit shorter. I miss that wig.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm thinking about the first wig that she does in this video.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 28, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I'm thinking about the first wig that she does in this video.


I have this in black! It’s really cute I will post pics next time I wear her. It’s a little big on me.


----------



## natural2008 (Jun 28, 2018)

Have you tried adding an elastic band to the back of the wig so that it will fit snug?


----------



## Royalq (Jun 29, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> Hania is my boo. I buy about 2-3 a month.  Only problem I have with it is that the quality of the parting lace is not consistent. 2/3 of the time there is a bump/ripple that throws off the realistic-ness of the wig. Still, like some folks are hooked on lotto tickets, I keep buying new ones, hold my breath while unpacking, and then 2/3 times, facepalm.


That's why I passed on hair too. The hair texture seems inconsistent from YT videos. On some people it had a yaki texture on others it was sleek. On some people it had side bangs and layers and on others it doesn't.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 29, 2018)

Royalq said:


> I wore it for the first time today. It's super cute. I love the cut.
> Cons- the cap feels small. I don't even have a big head but this wig is quite snug and gave me a but of a headache. It was on the loosest hook but I might unhook it completely to see if it's looser. Also it's quite shiny so I applied some baby powder to it. I'll wear it again tomorrow.


This is Bobbi boss Lyna. So I've been wearing this for about two weeks and I love it. I applied baby powder to bring down the shine. But with wear the shine is reducing. I had to fold the ear tabs up because it was irritating my ears. Also I wear it with the hair behind my ear because it's cuter but also when I wear it straight down the hair closes like a curtains in front of my face and it's annoying. 
I did the foundation and got2b glued method to hide the grids and it worked wonderfully and looks realistic. I plan on washing it soon to keep it fresh. But I'm hoping this gets me through the summer.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay, now I want this one: 


Lol the comments in this video are killing me. Apparently she made some comment about how she gets paid regardless whether she likes the wig or not (I skimmed through the video so I missed that part). And in the comments people are like "Then why do you need a gofundme for a new camera?"  That video is from last year. I wonder if she ever got that camera.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 29, 2018)

samsbeauty.com is having $1 shipping on orders over $30 today only!!!

I'm sweating... Must adhere to no buy...


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm going to seriously have to look into making my own wigs. I hate falling in love with a style on YouTube and then finding out it's not available in a specific color.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 30, 2018)

Okay so I caved and bought two cheaper wigs. Sensationnel Uma and Bobbi Boss Copper. Both in red.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 30, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I'm thinking about the first wig that she does in this video.



OMG, I LOVE the first one! I love the color too, but I'm job hunting right now, might be too much. 

It's time to put my curly one away, it's getting too hot. And I think I want something that will allow me to better take care of my edges underneath.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 30, 2018)

Royalq said:


> That's why I passed on hair too. The hair texture seems inconsistent from YT videos. On some people it had a yaki texture on others it was sleek. On some people it had side bangs and layers and on others it doesn't.



Yeah, it wasn't until the 3rd one that I bought that there was the side bang and layers. So weird.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 30, 2018)

I will be on sabbatical from wigs starting tomorrow until September 30th.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 1, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Yeah, it wasn't until the 3rd one that I bought that there was the side bang and layers. So weird.


Wow, really? Guess I'll cross that one off of the wish list.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 1, 2018)

trclemons said:


> I will be on sabbatical from wigs starting tomorrow until September 30th.


Hope you'll still hang around with us! We need your wig expertise around here.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 1, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Hope you'll still hang around with us! We need your wig expertise around here.


Oh yeah, I'll be back in October.  I just like to wear my own hair during the summer, since it's so hot.


----------



## Royalq (Jul 1, 2018)

My next wig. Imma get it late July for a event in August


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 2, 2018)

Going to braid my hair for the summer. Not feeling my wigs in this 100 degree weather. I would wear my fro but I love braids as it’s a get up and go style.

I’ll wear wigs in between installs.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 2, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> Going to braid my hair for the summer. Not feeling my wigs in this 100 degree weather. I would wear my fro but I love braids as it’s a get up and go style.
> 
> I’ll wear wigs in between installs.


100 degrees! I hope it's at least a dry heat.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 2, 2018)

Royalq said:


> My next wig. Imma get it late July for a event in August


----------



## kikigirl (Jul 7, 2018)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> My current:
> 
> It definitely looks fuller in person than it does in the videos. I need to learn how to thin it out so it's less full.


I just got this in the mail!!! I’m finally saying goodbye to Hania. Dream is about to become my new boo.

Has anybody tried to do anything with the wig to decrease the volume? When I put rollers in Hania and dipped in hot water, the volume used to decrease a bit. I’m debating whether to do the same with Dream.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 8, 2018)

My new Sunday wig.  I dyed it natural black and cut bangs.... I think it’s 22 inches.  I won’t be wearing this everyday... too hot.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 9, 2018)

That song in the video of Dream was nice. I went and found it immediately  

When I get the money I'm getting a wig. I want a shoulder length one in a Dominican blow out sort of texture with a hair line that stretches from ear to ear. Something synthetic thats under 40 dollars. Any recs? Oh and it has to be middle part.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 9, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> That song in the video of Dream was nice. I went and found it immediately
> 
> When I get the money I'm getting a wig. I want a shoulder length one in a Dominican blow out sort of texture with a hair line that stretches from ear to ear. Something synthetic thats under 40 dollars. Any recs? Oh and it has to be middle part.


When you say ear to ear hairline, you mean you want it to have a frontal where you can pull the hair back and still have the hairline look realistic?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 10, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> When you say ear to ear hairline, you mean you want it to have a frontal where you can pull the hair back and still have the hairline look realistic?



Not neccesarily. I don't require a 360 degree frontal for ponytails/buns, just lace from ear to ear so that when the wind blows it doesn't look odd. Thats my main concern, lol.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 10, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Not neccesarily. I don't require a 360 degree frontal for ponytails/buns, just lace from ear to ear so that when the wind blows it doesn't look odd. Thats my main concern, lol.


Oh, okay. I'm not really into middle parts like that so the only one I can think of off the top of my head is Bobbi Boss Yara, but it is a blunt cut. I don't know if that is what you are looking for. I know that The Stylist makes some 4x4 wigs in the $40 range that can be parted in the middle but none of them are shoulder length from what I remember.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 10, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Oh, okay. I'm not really into middle parts like that so the only one I can think of off the top of my head is Bobbi Boss Yara, but it is a blunt cut. I don't know if that is what you are looking for. I know that The Stylist makes some 4x4 wigs in the $40 range that can be parted in the middle but none of them are shoulder length from what I remember.



I'll check that out. I don't mind a blunt cut. Thank you


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jul 15, 2018)

Any recommendations for an affordable curly/kinky (4a, 4b, 4c) shoulder length or longer wig? Lace preferred. Synthetic fine. Affordable (None of the IG ones.)

TIA!


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 31, 2018)

OK, I'm out of m crochets.  I just put my hair in 4 braided quadrants and washed and DC'd in them.  I'm going to rebraid them and then keep it like that under my wig.  

I'm also trying out a new wig regi.  I'm going to wear my wig like a weave where I don't take it off at all.  I plan to take it off once a week or biweekly to cleanse and DC my hair. I'm sure it'll reduce the wearability of my wigs but I have so many of them that I'm OK with that.  Right now, I can't rock a style that requires me to have to put on hair each day.  I really need to KISS.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 31, 2018)

So this is my trusty girl who helped me grow out my natural hair to WL. Morning Glory by Glance/Model Model.  I can't seem to find her anywhere in order to replace her.  
Does anyone know of a short wig with similar texture?  I keep seeing ones with big curls but I think the small 4A curls look more natural.


----------



## Royalq (Jul 31, 2018)

Royalq said:


> My next wig. Imma get it late July for a event in August


Got  this wig. It's  so odd.bits much more poofy that it looks in the video. Also the texture is really sticky and rough. I guess they did that to make the synthetic not be shiny but it feels so strange. Super long on me too. I was going to return it but it's past the 7 day return limit. I guess I'm just gonna have to try and fix this thing up.


----------



## VioletVal (Aug 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> So this is my trusty girl who helped me grow out my natural hair to WL. Morning Glory by Glance/Model Model.  I can't seem to find her anywhere in order to replace her.
> Does anyone know of a short wig with similar texture?  I keep seeing ones with big curls but I think the small 4A curls look more natural.



Outre has a wig called 4a Kinky in its Big Beautiful Hair line with a similar texture. It comes in both lace front and half wig versions.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 6, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> So this is my trusty girl who helped me grow out my natural hair to WL. Morning Glory by Glance/Model Model.  I can't seem to find her anywhere in order to replace her.
> Does anyone know of a short wig with similar texture?  I keep seeing ones with big curls but I think the small 4A curls look more natural.


What do you do with your hair underneath your wig? Do you ever have problems laying it flat because it is so long?


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 6, 2018)

VioletVal said:


> Outre has a wig called 4a Kinky in its Big Beautiful Hair line with a similar texture. It comes in both lace front and half wig versions.



Ooh, thank you so much!! Off to research...


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 6, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> What do you do with your hair underneath your wig? Do you ever have problems laying it flat because it is so long?



I typically cornrow it all going straight back and plait the tails together when I’m finished and pin that braided tail up flat into the cornrows. Then I plop my satin skull cap over that to help lay it down.  I never took the cap off, except to tend to my hair so it got flatter as the days went by.

Curlier styles are more forgiving so I gravitated toward those styles as my hair grew longer.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 8, 2018)

So I’m a little over a week into sleeping in my wig. The first few days were so hard. But now, we’re doing alright. I just scarf it up at night. Wake up in the morning, fluff it out and my hair is done for the day. It’s making life so much easier!  I was supposed to relax in a few weeks but I think I’m going to keep stretching by rocking my wig 24/7.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 10, 2018)

Royalq said:


> Got  this wig. It's  so odd.bits much more poofy that it looks in the video. Also the texture is really sticky and rough. I guess they did that to make the synthetic not be shiny but it feels so strange. Super long on me too. I was going to return it but it's past the 7 day return limit. I guess I'm just gonna have to try and fix this thing up.


Garbage. So I tried hard to finesse this wig and it didn't work. I took 6 weave tracks out to reduce the density and still it was so big. Then it has curls that go in every which direction so it looks crazy if you ain't keeping an eye on it,which is hard to do in the back that you cannot see. Then I tried to put it in a side part like the video but that doesn't work because the layers and curls are designed to be worn in a middle part. So putting to the side had curls flipping forward to my nose. Sigh. So I put it back to a middle part. Then I tried to shape the curls so it won't be so unruly. I pinched and heated them up but they still went left,right,up,down. The hair that's attached to the 13x4 lace part is also very dense and too time consuming to pluck but it's density causes the hair to lay damn near 1 inch off your head. I INSISTED on wearing it and not letting my money go to waste but it was a mistake. I looked a damn plum fool. That hair was so wild and untamed that it wore me, I didn't wear it. It looked a hot wiggly mess! I wish I could have snatched it off but my hair underneath was in two pigtail braids and unpresentable. I just stayed in one spot the whole time to avoid people I know. Now she's sitting on top of my dog's kennel and I'm tryna figure out what to do with it. I'm thinking of maybe flat ironing it straight? But then it'll be too long, curly it's already to my waist. Then I'm wondering how the density will be when straight. 
I'm convinced companies send youtubers better quality wigs to review and send customers crap. This happened to me before with a wig from I think Freetress  called sherise. She looked bomb on all youtubers and when I got it it felt like  new york city virgin train station rat hair. I returned that with the quickness.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 10, 2018)

@Royalq I'm sorry that happened to you. You must be so frustrated.

I'm experiencing some disappointment with a YouTube favorite myself. Bobbi Boss Copper. The curl at the end fell out and the lace never laid flat, not even with glue.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 10, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> @Royalq I'm sorry that happened to you. You must be so frustrated.
> 
> I'm experiencing some disappointment with a YouTube favorite myself. Bobbi Boss Copper. The curl at the end fell out and the lace never laid flat, not even with glue.


ive been eyeing that Copper wig forever.


----------



## lushlady (Aug 10, 2018)

Royalq said:


> ive been eyeing that Copper wig forever.



Me too. I've gone back and forth about this one for months.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally here to post pics of Vella Vella Alexis. I had to take about 4 tracks out to make it smaller. Still a bit big in the back but I use Bobby pins. Been wearing her a few weeks now and considering another color:


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 14, 2018)

@VinaytheMrs 

Oooh, very cute!! Work it!


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 14, 2018)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Finally here to post pics of Vella Vella Alexis. I had to take about 4 tracks out to make it smaller. Still a bit big in the back but I use Bobby pins. Been wearing her a few weeks now and considering another color:
> 
> View attachment 434023 View attachment 434025


I need this! Where did you get it?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Aug 15, 2018)

Can yall recommend good wig making caps for large - x large heads?

Starting to think I'll need to custom make all of mine.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Aug 15, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I need this! Where did you get it?


Price is still 15! 

https://elevatestyles.com/curly-short-wigs/6420-sensual-vella-vella-synthetic-wig-alexis.html


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 16, 2018)

VinaytheMrs said:


> Finally here to post pics of Vella Vella Alexis. I had to take about 4 tracks out to make it smaller. Still a bit big in the back but I use Bobby pins. Been wearing her a few weeks now and considering another color:
> 
> View attachment 434023 View attachment 434025



Super cute on you!!  I wish I could wear shorter styles but the way this watermelon of a head is set up.......


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 17, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> @Royalq I'm sorry that happened to you. You must be so frustrated.
> 
> I'm experiencing some disappointment with a YouTube favorite myself.* Bobbi Boss Copper.* The curl at the end fell out and the lace never laid flat, not even with glue.



 I loved this wig and wore my first one to death. But the second one i bought to replace it was not the same quality.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 21, 2018)

I need a curly wig g like 3b-c in color 4/30. Any ideas?


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 21, 2018)

Royalq said:


> I need a curly wig g like 3b-c in color 4/30. Any ideas?


How long do you want it to be?


----------



## Royalq (Aug 21, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> How long do you want it to be?


Shoulder length


----------



## Royalq (Aug 21, 2018)

Found this. So stinking cute. But I don't like the 4/30 color. I'm thinking I might get it in a 99j.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 21, 2018)

Royalq said:


> Found this. So stinking cute. But I don't like the 4/30 color. I'm thinking I might get it in a 99j.


I might just have to get this one!


----------



## Royalq (Aug 21, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I might just have to get this one!


It's a pain in the butt to find tho. All the major online stores seem to not carry it.


----------



## sunflora (Aug 21, 2018)

I am brand new to this so don't want to spend too much money too soon. I think between $50-$70 for my first wig is my ballpark, I'll take lower though.

Looking for:
No Lace
No Glue
Short (Between SL - APL)
Human hair or heat-resistant
Bangs that are not unnatural looking

Any suggestions are welcome. I need something easy and simple, no make up required that I can just pop on and off, and that if it doesn't work out I'm not crying over hundreds of dollars.

TIA


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 25, 2018)

Returning from a long hiatus! Lhcf was and still is my way of getting hair success!!! 

1. *Like this post.  *

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? Forever *

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? Working on those details ‍*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: natural ‍*

5. *Current Hair Length: idk APL I think *

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: MBL *

7. *Starting Photo will post later *


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 26, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I am brand new to this so don't want to spend too much money too soon. I think between $50-$70 for my first wig is my ballpark, I'll take lower though.
> 
> Looking for:
> No Lace
> ...


When you say unnatural looking bangs, you mean you want fringe bangs rather than full across?

I don't think I know of any wigs that fit all of your requirements. I can only think of one, but it's $129. 

Everything that I know of in your price range is either longer than APL and/or has a full bang. If you're not against cutting either the wig or the bangs there are plenty of options out there. There are a bunch of YouTube tutorials on how to thin out bangs on a wig.

Hopefully someone else will have some suggestions. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 26, 2018)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Returning from a long hiatus! Lhcf was and still is my way of getting hair success!!!
> 
> 1. *Like this post.  *
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## sunflora (Aug 26, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> When you say unnatural looking bangs, you mean you want fringe bangs rather than full across?
> 
> I don't think I know of any wigs that fit all of your requirements. I can only think of one, but it's $129.
> 
> ...



No problem! I ended up ordering three pretty cheap wigs from divatress so I could at least get my feet warm and figure out what I'm looking for. One did have the full bangs and one had just a bit of lace. I won't know til they show up what I'm feeling/not feeling so I'll check in when I device.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 1, 2018)

Today will be a wig making day! My everyday wig is on her last leg! 

*side note-how do you post pictures from an iPhone?


----------



## ZapMami (Sep 7, 2018)

How often do you wash and re-braid your real hair ?    I had very very thick hair prior to protective styling now my hair is shedding like crazy. I leave my braids in for about 4 weeks. I moisturize on a daily basis.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sunflora (Sep 7, 2018)

ZapMami said:


> How often do you wash and re-braid your real hair ?    I had very very thick hair prior to protective styling now my hair is shedding like crazy. I leave my braids in for about 4 weeks. I moisturize on a daily basis.  What am I doing wrong?



How often are you washing your hair? Four weeks sounds like entirely too long IMO. I would at least wash every 2 weeks, but I personally wash every 1 week. Your scalp needs to be cleaned and exfoliated, if it's dirty and the follicles are clogged that can definitely cause unhealthy shedding.


----------



## Royalq (Sep 7, 2018)

Ehh, might have to retire this wig early. I don't think I'm going to bother with long synthetics anymore. It always ends up being annoying. The back of this wig is tangling up something fierce. Though everyone loves it and says it suits me. Also it falls into my face too much. I was hoping to wear this till November but iono if it's gonna  last that long. It's only week 2 and I'm wearing it in a ponytail or a bun because it's so annoying. Maybe I should get a quick remi human to replace it?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 7, 2018)

I have the Model Model Dream wig and the knots don't or won't bleach.  Very annoying since I love the wig, but dislike that the knots are so visible.


----------



## ZapMami (Sep 8, 2018)

sunflora said:


> How often are you washing your hair? Four weeks sounds like entirely too long IMO. I would at least wash every 2 weeks, but I personally wash every 1 week. Your scalp needs to be cleaned and exfoliated, if it's dirty and the follicles are clogged that can definitely cause unhealthy shedding.



Thanks. I use to wash my hair weekly while it was still braided...but when I took down my hair it was a matted, shedding mess.   Now I try to do every 3 or 4 weeks, and no difference.  I don't think the wig life is for me.  I don't have it in the budget to get my hair washed and rebraided every two weeks and I can't do it myself  I've tried.


----------



## Nalin (Sep 9, 2018)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I have the Model Model Dream wig and the knots don't or won't bleach.  Very annoying since I love the wig, but dislike that the knots are so visible.



I wasn't aware you can bleach knots on synthetic wigs.  I normally just add concealer.  Can you share your method?


----------



## Royalq (Sep 9, 2018)

What's the best braid pattern for a side part wig? This wig is a right side part so I braided it parted with hair going horizontally towards my ear and then back. But I felt my hair wasn't as flat as it should be. Should I just braid straight back? But I don't want a lump to be right next to the part


----------



## Royalq (Sep 9, 2018)

Nalin said:


> I wasn't aware you can bleach knots on synthetic wigs.  I normally just add concealer.  Can you share your method?


You can't bleach knots on a synthetic wig


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 10, 2018)

Nalin said:


> I wasn't aware you can bleach knots on synthetic wigs.  I normally just add concealer.  Can you share your method?


Know I know that you can't


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 10, 2018)

What is bleaching knots?


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 10, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> What is bleaching knots?



The knots are how the hair of a wig is attached to the lace/netting/base. On a human hair wig, you can bleach these knots so that they blend with your scalp, or whatever you wear under your wig. It allows the wig to look more natural, like how your hair actually grows out of your scalp, rather than seeing the little balls. I'll attach a pic.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 10, 2018)

Ohhhhhh. Thanks @GGsKin I never knew what that was called.

@TwoSnapsUp Have you tried doing the thing with the scar strips and putting concealer on the underside of the wig?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 12, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Ohhhhhh. Thanks @GGsKin I never knew what that was called.
> 
> @TwoSnapsUp Have you tried doing the thing with the scar strips and putting concealer on the underside of the wig?


Yes and it never sticks. Maybe I'm getting the wrong brand? I don't know. I used foundation or brown eye shadow if absolutely necessary but it never lasts the day.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 12, 2018)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Yes and it never sticks. Maybe I'm getting the wrong brand? I don't know. I used foundation or brown eye shadow if absolutely necessary but it never lasts the day.


It depends on the lace for me. Does your wig have hard lace or soft lace? I can't remember which sticks better. I think it's hard lace.


----------



## GraceJones (Sep 12, 2018)

How are you ladies letting your natural hair get some air to breathe? I take my wig off as soon as I get home and I sleep with satin pillow cases instead of a scarf.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 13, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> It depends on the lace for me. Does your wig have hard lace or soft lace? I can't remember which sticks better. I think it's hard lace.


I wouldn't know the difference TBH. It does feel annoying if I don't lay it right.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 13, 2018)

GraceJones said:


> How are you ladies letting your natural hair get some air to breathe? I take my wig off as soon as I get home and I sleep with satin pillow cases instead of a scarf.


I only wear a wig when I leave the house. It comes off as soon as I step in the door. I sleep on satin cases with a satin scarf or bonnet.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 23, 2018)

I have been wearing this wig for the last 2 months and I love the way it looks.  It's not lace so it can go behind the hairline and blend with type 4 hair.   My only issue is that it has 1 small comb in the middle of the front that be holding on for dear life.  This wig has given my edges a much needed break but if I buy another one I'll have to sew combs in.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 23, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have been wearing this wig for the last 2 months and I love the way it looks.  It's not lace so it can go behind the hairline and blend with type 4 hair.   My only issue is that it has 1 small comb in the middle of the front that be holding on for dear life.  This wig has given my edges a much needed break but if I buy another one I'll have to sew combs in.


I. Need. This.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 23, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I. Need. This.


I ordered from wigtypes
https://www.wigtypes.com/sensual_vella_vella_synthetic_hair_wig_bounce_bob.php


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 23, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have been wearing this wig for the last 2 months and I love the way it looks.  It's not lace so it can go behind the hairline and blend with type 4 hair.   My only issue is that it has 1 small comb in the middle of the front that be holding on for dear life.  This wig has given my edges a much needed break but if I buy another one I'll have to sew combs in.


Girl, thank you for this review. I've wanted this wig for a hot minute and was wondering if it was as realistic as it looks.

I also wonder if Sensationnel Zena is the longer version of it? I'm leaning towards yes


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 23, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ordered from wigtypes
> https://www.wigtypes.com/sensual_vella_vella_synthetic_hair_wig_bounce_bob.php


Thanks! I've never worn anything by Vella Vella before but this is the second time I've fallen in love with something of theirs that was posted in this thread. I might have to do a mini-haul soon.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, I am supposed to return to wigs in October; but I am enjoying my hair, so I may not return until it actually starts getting cold again.


----------



## Royalq (Sep 23, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have been wearing this wig for the last 2 months and I love the way it looks.  It's not lace so it can go behind the hairline and blend with type 4 hair.   My only issue is that it has 1 small comb in the middle of the front that be holding on for dear life.  This wig has given my edges a much needed break but if I buy another one I'll have to sew combs in.


I just ordered that last night!! I got the color  F1b/30. Can't wait to get it. I'm relaxed with long hair so this finna be a struggle. I think I'll perm rod the front of my hair to get it to spiral. I'm excited to get it! 
I'm still enjoying wigs. I'll rock this vella vella boince bob till December if it holds up. Planning to but a good quality human hair wig for the new year. It will be my first human hair wig ever. I'm debating between buying high quality bundles and closure and making the wig or just buying the wig straight out


----------



## Royalq (Oct 1, 2018)

So. I got the vella vella bounce bob and it was a train wreck. Its the same reason I dislike Hania wig. The wig is so inconsistent person to person. Mines is very high. Like at the crown it goes up damn near 4 inches for no reason. Ive been cutting and fluffing and cutting some more. I still havent worn it yet. But i needed a wig  but didnt want to buy another one. So I decided to  remix my Freetress justice and cut it into a wavy bob. It was getting raggedy and im dont with long synthetic so I might as well cut it into a bob. It came out so cute! I added layers, learned point cutting on youtube and tried it and it came out great and curls to the front and it looks real good. Then I had an epiphany. originally i was looking for a brown bob and I couldnt find it. So next time ill just order a brown long wig and cut it into a bob.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 1, 2018)

Royalq said:


> So. I got the vella vella bounce bob and it was a train wreck. Its the same reason I dislike Hania wig. The wig is so inconsistent person to person. Mines is very high. Like at the crown it goes up damn near 4 inches for no reason. Ive been cutting and fluffing and cutting some more. I still havent worn it yet. But i needed a wig  but didnt want to buy another one. So I decided to  remix my Freetress justice and cut it into a wavy bob. It was getting raggedy and im dont with long synthetic so I might as well cut it into a bob. It came out so cute! I added layers, learned point cutting on youtube and tried it and it came out great and curls to the front and it looks real good. Then I had an epiphany. originally i was looking for a brown bob and I couldnt find it. So next time ill just order a brown long wig and cut it into a bob.


I sowwy it didn't work out for you.    I rarely put up good reviews but this one came right out the bag looking like the one in the video.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 2, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I sowwy it didn't work out for you.    I rarely put up good reviews but this one came right out the bag looking like the one in the video.


Idk if maybe it's the color I chose? I notice alot of yt videos the ladies have 1-1b. Maybe the color addition makes it act different?


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 12, 2018)

I want bangs, but I still have two wigs that I haven't even opened yet.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2018)

I purchased the Vella vella bounce.  I love the feel of it and the look. Its just not sitting right in my crown. I have to figure it out.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 14, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I purchased the Vella vella bounce.  I love the feel of it and the look. Its just not sitting right in my crown. I have to figure it out.



So cute!


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 16, 2018)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Yes and it never sticks. Maybe I'm getting the wrong brand? I don't know. I used foundation or brown eye shadow if absolutely necessary but it never lasts the day.


Have you tried spraying with Sally Hansen leg spray?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 16, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> Have you tried spraying with Sally Hansen leg spray?


I’ll try it thanks. I just think no matter what, the knots will be visible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I purchased the Vella vella bounce.  I love the feel of it and the look. Its just not sitting right in my crown. I have to figure it out.


Thanks @shawnyblazes

Very nice but could you take a picture of the whole wig from the top of your head as well please. That determines if I'm interested in it. 

If it looks too wiggy at the top near the hairline, I'll pass. If it doesn't, I'll possibly look into getting it.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 19, 2018)

Me: I want to take a break from wigs and try braids or something.

Also me: *very tenderheaded and lacking the patience to sit for 6+ hours to get my hair done* NOPE.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 20, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Me: I want to take a break from wigs and try braids or something.
> 
> Also me: *very tenderheaded and lacking the patience to sit for 6+ hours to get my hair done* NOPE.



6 hours? No ma’am! Find someone who can do it in 3 hours or less. They are out there. Trust me.

I can’t help you with being tender headed, though.


----------



## Ipanema (Oct 20, 2018)

My favorite wig got discontinued, and I went looking for a replacement.  I found one at my local BSS.  I'm not in love with it, but it is actually better in some ways.  The cap is generous and covers more at the sides and nape.  I can put it in a realistic-looking ponytail.  The hair is light-weight and textured.  The only problem is that I think it looks wiggy at the crown.  Other people have told me it looks natural.  I decided to keep it, and buy two more just in case it gets discontinued, but the BSS didn't have anymore in the same color. 4. I looked online, and no place has the color I want.  Ugh.  I asked the BSS to order it for me.

I saw a video of a girl sewing her wig down.  She said she takes it down each week, takes care of her hair, and then sews it again for the next week.  Does anyone here sew the wig down?  I haven't tried this.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 21, 2018)

Royalq said:


> It's a pain in the butt to find tho. All the major online stores seem to not carry it.



Girl, yes! I looked online everywhere some more this ago.  I really wanted this wig.


----------



## MWilson569 (Oct 21, 2018)

RPG show has an event here in nyc. I'm going tomorrow to try on wigs and hopefully purchase. I'm excited!


----------



## Royalq (Oct 21, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I purchased the Vella vella bounce.  I love the feel of it and the look. Its just not sitting right in my crown. I have to figure it out.


Same. At the crown it doesn't lay in any particular direction so it looks too crowded and high up. If tried everything but I can't get it to look right.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2018)

I found another wig locally that will look better with my work hat.


----------



## Supervixen (Oct 24, 2018)

Y’all!

I got a HairVivi. Victoria 22” sb here on Halloween.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

I want another fingercomber wig. I had one when I was pregnant in 2015 and I loved it.

 I just don't love the price.  Debating on  it. Maybe for Black Friday


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 25, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Thanks! I've never worn anything by Vella Vella before but this is the second time I've fallen in love with something of theirs that was posted in this thread. I might have to do a mini-haul soon.



What's the other Vella Vella wig u like?  I have bounce one.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 25, 2018)

gorgeoushair said:


> What's the other Vella Vella wig u like?  I have bounce one.


Alexis. Posted here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-wig-thread.828819/page-17#post-24875149


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 25, 2018)

samsbeauty.com is having a big sale right now until the 28th!

Okay, so they don't carry Vella Vella wigs but they do have Fab Fringe which was originally on my list before Alexis anyway. So... I'm getting it. And still getting Alexis somewhere else. And since I still have to wear Uma, this might just be a pixie cut kind of winter.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 25, 2018)

I ordered three wigs total. Alexis in 1B, Fab Fringe in Caramel, and Outre Brielle in DRCRD.

I added another to my wish list, Sensationnel Trissa. She'll probably be my holiday wig. But I can't decide between two colors for that one.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 31, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I ordered three wigs total. Alexis in 1B, Fab Fringe in Caramel, and Outre Brielle in DRCRD.
> 
> I added another to my wish list, Sensationnel Trissa. She'll probably be my holiday wig. But I can't decide between two colors for that one.


I don't like the color on Fab Fringe but I'm not paying return shipping on a $15 wig. Since that unit is human hair I'll try to dye it and if that fails then it was only $15.

Alexis is just as cute as I thought she'd be. The back is a little too long, and I have to get the hang of styling it but it's so cute.

Brielle is beautiful!!!  The copper red color is off the chain! As soon as I saw it I thought of @Chicoro and her red wig.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I don't like the color on Fab Fringe but I'm not paying return shipping on a $15 wig. Since that unit is human hair I'll try to dye it and if that fails then it was only $15.
> 
> Alexis is just as cute as I thought she'd be. The back is a little too long, and I have to get the hang of styling it but it's so cute.
> 
> Brielle is beautiful!!!  The copper red color is off the chain! As soon as I saw it I thought of @Chicoro and her red wig.



So, you going to show us you in Brielle?


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 1, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> So, you going to show us you in Brielle?


Lol I'm wearing Alexis right now but I will upload a picture of Brielle when I get home.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's Alexis. I'm not good at styling short wigs so I've got my Bieber cut going on right now.

Brielle coming shortly.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 1, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Lol I'm wearing Alexis right now but I will upload a picture of Brielle when I get home.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 437429
> 
> Here's Alexis. I'm not good at styling short wigs so I've got my Bieber cut going on right now.
> 
> Brielle coming shortly.





sarumoki said:


> View attachment 437431



They are cute! And whispers to self in quiet awe:
_*How does she get such beautiful, flawless skin like that?*_


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 2, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> Hania is my boo. I buy about 2-3 a month.  Only problem I have with it is that the quality of the parting lace is not consistent. 2/3 of the time there is a bump/ripple that throws off the realistic-ness of the wig. Still, like some folks are hooked on lotto tickets, I keep buying new ones, hold my breath while unpacking, and then 2/3 times, facepalm.



Does Hania not last well? Why are you having to buy it so often?


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 3, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> They are cute! And whispers to self in quiet awe:
> _*How does she get such beautiful, flawless skin like that?*_


Lol! My skincare routine is fairly simple. Cleanser, astringent, moisturizer, sunscreen. Chug water like my life depends on it. Lots of orgasms for that extra glow. I also take vitamin C powder and hair/skin/nail vitamins.


----------



## kikigirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Dee-Licious said:


> Does Hania not last well? Why are you having to buy it so often?


It lasts a while. I’ve been wearing this “perfect” one for the last 3 months, 4 days/week.  Don’t judge me.

But the bumps make the wig really fake-looking unless you find one with a perfectly flat part. So initially i kept buying new wigs to hopefully get another with the perfect part. I gave up after some time.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 4, 2018)

Just reorder bobbi boss Lyna in color 99j this time. I'm excited for her to get here. I'm hoping it's not a fire red. The 1b lasted me a long time. I got it in June and it just now started to die on me. So that's 5 months. I never put heat to it and I dont sleep in it. I want this 99j to last till new years cause I plan on upgrading an getting a nice human hair wig.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 4, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> It lasts a while. I’ve been wearing this “perfect” one for the last 3 months, 4 days/week.  Don’t judge me.
> 
> But the bumps make the wig really fake-looking unless you find one with a perfectly flat part. So initially i kept buying new wigs to hopefully get another with the perfect part. I gave up after some time.


I went and tried this one on this week and :Nono: have a smaller size head... can wear some larger  kids glasses small...  I’ll probably have to go the custom route for a wig. Siiighhh


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 5, 2018)

Royalq said:


> Just reorder bobbi boss Lyna in color 99j this time. I'm excited for her to get here. I'm hoping it's not a fire red. The 1b lasted me a long time. I got it in June and it just now started to die on me. So that's 5 months. I never put heat to it and I dont sleep in it. I want this 99j to last till new years cause I plan on upgrading an getting a nice human hair wig.


99j is more of a burgundy, I think it'll be fine. That's one of my favorite hair colors.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 5, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> 99j is more of a burgundy, I think it'll be fine. That's one of my favorite hair colors.


I had one 99j before and it was super pretty. But I feel like it various manufacturer to manufacturer. The one I had looked like a black cherry indoors and outside it was a pretty deep red. But I've seen some that are very red at all times. My favorite hair color is 4/30 but it seems to be a color that's not done often.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 5, 2018)

Royalq said:


> I had one 99j before and it was super pretty. But I feel like it various manufacturer to manufacturer. The one I had looked like a black cherry indoors and outside it was a pretty deep red. But I've seen some that are very red at all times. My favorite hair color is 4/30 but it seems to be a color that's not done often.


I had to look that one up. It's very pretty.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 6, 2018)

So I got bobbi boss Lyna in 99j in the mail yesterday and she's gorgeous! The 99j is a tad dark though. But it looks wonderful on my skin tone. It looks like a dark plum color.


----------



## ilong (Nov 11, 2018)

I took out my braided updo and  my hair from my nape to about a third up my head appears longer. IMO too much hair came out with the take down. I believe a combination of the synthetic hair wrapped around my hair and the hair pins holding the bun caused some breakage.

I'm going under a wig until Spring.  I didn't see the concerns in this thread on the Vella Vella Bounce Bob until after I had ordered it - but hopefully I can tame it.  I usually cut ~30% of the hair out of my all of the wigs I wear so hopefully it will help with this wig.  I also ordered the Outre 4A Kinky.   I'll order a couple more, perhaps during Black Friday.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 11, 2018)

I took advantage of ebonylines pre-black Friday sale and picked up about 5 wigs (1 of them was for my mother). I ordered Valentino, Charlie, 2 Inna's and Dee.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 12, 2018)

@ClassyJSP Ooh, I used to have Charlie in purple! She was my first short wig.

All of these look great. I might have to add that last one to my wish list.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Nov 12, 2018)

Ladies i purchased these two. they are new and two length versions:

The Long version


the short version


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 12, 2018)

I really want to wear my wigs again but my husband recently told me he prefers when I wear my own hair. He doesn’t understand protective styling. I am bsl and he doesn’t see why I need to wear wigs. I am surprised because I have been doing this for a very long time.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 12, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> I took advantage of ebonylines pre-black Friday sale and picked up about 5 wigs (1 of them was for my mother). I ordered Valentino, Charlie, 2 Inna's and Dee.


How do you like long synthetics? I had a few and it's a toss up.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 15, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> I really want to wear my wigs again but my husband recently told me he prefers when I wear my own hair. He doesn’t understand protective styling. I am bsl and he doesn’t see why I need to wear wigs. I am surprised because I have been doing this for a very long time.



 My exH was the same way. But we compromised with me wearing the wig during the work week and rocking my hair out on the weekends when we would likely be spending the most time together. Do you think your DH would go for that sort of compromise.  

As far as PS, I still saw a lot of progress that way and it sort of forced me into a regular weekly DC routine.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 15, 2018)

I am going to talk to him!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 16, 2018)

Well it’s winter time and my hair is short again, so time to protect it lol. I put a few wigs in my cart at Wigtypes (thanks Crackers) but every time I went to check another site, when I came back the wigs all disappeared from my cart and the prices kept changing *ugh* Finally I got 5 wigs: 3 synthetic and 2 human hair/ human hair blends for a little over a hundred smackeroonies ($100) All of them are a 1/1b except Sensationnel Ruby, that’s a 99j. I love 99j when I do color, but like another poster said, all 99js are not created equal.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a 10- to 12-inch human hair bob with bangs and a real scalp that shows at the center? I don't mind paying a little more than $100.

I'm wearing a synthetic bob now (Vera by Janet), but I want something that looks more like real hair (less shiny without having to use dry shampoo) and won't show the sides when the wind blows.

I already know I won't do a pulled-back wig because I'm not about that blend it in life (read:  hair lazy). I need to be able to just pop it on my head and keep it moving.

Help? TIA


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 20, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> @ClassyJSP Ooh, I used to have Charlie in purple! She was my first short wig.
> 
> All of these look great. I might have to add that last one to my wish list.



My mom is loving Charlie I already ordered her a second one


----------



## ClassyJSP (Nov 20, 2018)

Royalq said:


> How do you like long synthetics? I had a few and it's a toss up.



I love them I personally only wear bob length or longer wigs. The only part that is a tad annoying is knowing some of the longer ones will tangle over time. However, the major thing for me when that happens is to rotate them, wash, or spray them with my water/fabric softener mix and there still good to go.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Nov 20, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> Ladies i purchased these two. they are new and two length versions:
> 
> The Long version
> 
> ...



OK I gotta pick this up too, it is just too gorgeous! 

I love that it's a half wig, so I won't have to fuss with any parts or frontals or any of that business


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Nov 20, 2018)

Pygmy_puff said:


> OK I gotta pick this up too, it is just too gorgeous!
> 
> I love that it's a half wig, so I won't have to fuss with any parts or frontals or any of that business



Check out more reviews on YouTube too! Some folks really set them off! Others..not so much lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 21, 2018)

My wigs make me sad lol. I posted a pic in the random hair thoughts thread of the short one I bought. I need to finagle them some how lol. Here’s to hoping that I don’t screw them up


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> Ladies i purchased these two. they are new and two length versions:
> 
> The Long version
> 
> ...




For $17 I  had to get the short one.  I hope it blends well with my hair,  The #2 was oos,  I went with a blend. I'm praying it looks okay. I only need it for one night so, if it doesn't its not a total loss.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought two wigs last week but I’m second guessing my choices.

I bought Zury Slay in 1B

And 

Model model Buena in 1b


I’m unsure about slay bc I’ll likely need to cut the bangs and I’ve butchered wig bangs before

And Buena is apparently  super silky “like doll hair”



ClassyJSP said:


> I took advantage of ebonylines pre-black Friday sale and picked up about 5 wigs (1 of them was for my mother). I ordered Valentino, Charlie, 2 Inna's and Dee.


How do you like Dee and Valentino? These were both in my shopping cart but I took them out. But I’m kinda regretting not buying Dee bc looking for something like it in the first place.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 5, 2018)

slay is soooooooo tight on my head. Not made for big heads/lots of hair. But it’s pretty and soft. I’ll have to have my hair braided to wear it  and even then idk

Buena is going to need work but it is much roomier. I’ll try to work on it this weekend


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 6, 2018)

*I used Imgflip since my picture wasn’t able to be uploaded here, that’s why it’s so big lol 

This doesn’t have ANY parting space, but the texture is really soft and it doesn’t look wiggy except for the front (where it matters the most ) This is the perfect ponytail and headband wig. If you wanna wear it down, you need to leave your edges out to cover it.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 8, 2018)

I have so many wigs on my wish list that I don't even know what to buy next.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 10, 2018)

Ordered three more wigs. I haven't worn Brielle out of the house yet because I can't quite figure out how to style her in an updo like this video:


----------



## kikigirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Just updating to say they fixed the bumpy parting space problem on Hania.
They changed the lace to a softer kind, and so far I’ve bought 2 wigs that were perfecto!
The only other difference is that the hair texture seems a tad less yaki-ish. Out of the bag. But overall, the look is still the same, only with a nice flat parting space.

I checked the label and try to find differences between the old batches and the new ones. No way to tell. I got the soft lace version from Ebonyonline. The other hard lace versions were from a variety of stores. Here’s to hoping the old inventory gets out of circulation soon.


----------



## Royalq (Dec 12, 2018)

This wig starting to act up. I'm buying the human hair this weekend to make a wig. Lyna has served me well. I've worn her every single day. She been through alot lol


----------



## blackgurll (Dec 15, 2018)

uofmpanther said:


> I like Nina, Freetress and Outre for my big head.  I also look for adjustable straps.  I stay away from Bobbi Boss.  There is another one that is always small on me, but I forget at the moment.


Thanks for the Bobbi Boss tip. I am trying wigs for protective styling and every one so far seems to be for huge heads. I  have a tiny head and the adjustable straps alone aren't enough for a good fit because there's all that cap space.
For the tiny heads out there, any other brands or specific wig models that are good? I'd read the thread but it's 21 pages long!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 17, 2018)

I bought the Sensationnel kinky straight wig and there is not a single kink in this wig.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 17, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> I bought the Sensationnel kinky straight wig and there is not a single kink in this wig.


My hair came in from Betterlength. 

Oh mah goodness, do they smell processed 

The hair is soft though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 18, 2018)

Dangit, Hairvivi! Y’all and your overbleached knots. Guess I gotta go get some supplies.


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 30, 2018)

Believe it or not, I stuck with this challenge. I wore a wig most of the year. My hair is definitely thicker. Yay!


----------



## Royalq (Dec 30, 2018)

So I got some human hair. The company sent me the wrong hair so I got a refund and kept the hair. Made a wig but it’s not wearable. I’m planning on redoing it and fixing my mistakes.

So I’m a rush I got a Peruvian water wave hair from Unice and she is gorgeous! I got 16inches and it hits me slightly past armpit length. It’s so pretty and everyone was complimenting me. I seeed an elastic band in there so that elimiythe need to glue anything down. This will be my main squeeze while I play with redoing the first one.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve been out of my wig the past few weeks wearing a wash and go.  Knots GALORE!!! But I missed my wash and go.  

I’m planning on blowing out and trimming and going back under the wig for the upcoming year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve been looking for some full cap wigs with NO lace front that don’t look totally crazy...it’s kinda hard but I think I found some (correction: 1, not some. Still looking.) Everyone doesn’t want to do lace front wig work


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

Also, I think I found a way to figure out if a wig would work for me. It’s all about the chin.

Lemme explain: I don’t have a pointy chin, so if I see a wig online that I like, I look at the model’s chin. My chin is sort of a “U” shape, so if the model’s chin is more of a “pointy” chin, then there’s a good possibility that the wig won’t suit me.

This keeps me from lusting on a wig because it looks so nice on the model, only to find out it looks crazy on me lol.

Also, if the model is turned at a weird angle, and there are no straight on pictures facing the camera , that’s too much of a gamble, and I’ll more than likely pass on it.

Edited to add: Eyes too. My eyes are sort of big, so I try to look for a model that has my general face shape.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Also, I think I found a way to figure out if a wig would work for me. It’s all about the chin.
> 
> Lemme explain: I don’t have a pointy chin, so if I see a wig online that I like, I look at the model’s chin. My chin is sort of a “U” shape, so if the model’s chin is more of a “pointy” chin, then there’s a good possibility that the wig won’t suit me.
> 
> ...


This is good advice. I usually only buy wigs if there are reviews of it on YouTube but sometimes I find one that I like that doesn't have any videos on it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> This is good advice. I usually only buy wigs if there are reviews of it on YouTube but sometimes I find one that I like that doesn't have any videos on it.


Thanks, I used rely on YouTube reviews, but now I realized that the wigs the YouTubers get are sometimes drastically different from what the regular folks get in terms of hair texture, color, and smell (looking at you Betterlength  but I’ll get to them later). Now I go by if it’s heat safe (has to be in case I need to do a bit of work) and the length (super long hair isn’t feasible for my lifestyle).


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jan 5, 2019)

2019?


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 5, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> 2019?



ITA!

I’m all braided up and ready for my wig!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 5, 2019)

Aww man, I forgot to update with EOTY progress pix:

Starting pic, January 2018:
View media item 129691
December 2018
View media item 129999


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> 2019?


I hadn't made any plans to start the 2019 thread but if there are no other takers I'll get on it today.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 7, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I hadn't made any plans to start the 2019 thread but if there are no other takers I'll get on it today.



Yes, pleeeease! Only if you have the time to run a challenge, of course.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Yes, pleeeease! Only if you have the time to run a challenge, of course.


Might as well, I'd still be participating in the 2019 thread anyway. Okay, I'll have it up in a few minutes!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

DONE! https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2019-wig-challenge.841357/


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

*Tonight:*

-Prepooing overnight with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash.

*Tomorrow:*

-Shampooing with Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo
-Deep Conditioning with Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor (Protein)
-Followed with Kerastase Chroma Active Deep Conditioner (Moisture)
-Leave-in - Redken Extreme Anti Snap
-M/S SCurl Jherri Juice sealed with BM Grease and my Shea Butter blend


----------



## syrk (Jan 13, 2019)

Edit: Moving post to 2019 thread


----------

